# Where is Hulu Plus? It's been 5 months.



## MediaLivingRoom

TiVo Will Offer Hulu Plus on TiVo Premiere DVRs

ALVISO, CA -- (Marketwire) -- 09/28/2010 -- TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO), the creator of and a leader in advanced television services including digital video recorders (DVRs) for consumers, content distributors and consumer electronics manufacturers, today announced that it has teamed with Hulu to provide TiVo® Premiere DVR subscribers with access to the full-array of Hulu Plus content streamed instantly to their TVs. The Hulu Plus channel will be available via subscription to all TiVo Premiere customers in the coming months.*

The agreement solidifies TiVo's leading position as the only one-box solution on the market that delivers the most complete entertainment content to the TV with the unmatched ability to use one user interface and one remote to access a sea of broadband, linear and video on demand content.

Hulu Plus offers one of the deepest offerings of current TV shows on a streaming platform to subscribers in the U.S., including every episode of more than 45 current hit programs from ABC, FOX and NBC like Modern Family, Grey's Anatomy, Glee, Family Guy, The Office and 30 Rock. In addition, TV lovers with TiVo Premiere DVRs will be able to enjoy full series runs and numerous back seasons of dozens of classic shows like The X-Files, Law and Order: SVU, Arrested Development, Saturday Night Live, Miami Vice, Ugly Betty, Quantum Leap, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Angel, Roswell and Ally McBeal.

"Adding Hulu Plus to TiVo's content offering was really the key missing piece to the programming portfolio that TiVo needed in order to deliver a truly comprehensive advanced television offering on the market today -- bar none," said Tara Maitra, VP & General Manager, Content Services and Ad Sales, TiVo Inc. "TiVo is the complete TV entertainment solution. No other service is as robust or offers consumers the ability to access live TV, Web video, and video on demand content from one box like TiVo does."

Pete Distad, VP of Content Distribution for Hulu, said, "We are laser focused on helping people find and enjoy the world's premium video content when, where and how they want it. Our goal for Hulu Plus is to provide as much consumer choice as possible, and Hulu Plus on TiVo's Premiere DVR offering is a compelling way for us to drive our mission forward."

* Separate subscriptions to Hulu Plus and the TiVo Service will be required to access Hulu Plus on TiVo Premiere DVRs.

---------------

Even though I still hate the offerings of Hulu Plus.... but still.... where is it?


----------



## shorties

It's driving me insane, it was one of the main reasons I bought the premiere, and now I feel like my 360 is going to get it before my TiVo will. Don't get me wrong once it does come out and we have Netflix, on air TV, and hulu plus in the universal search it's going to be killer. But I am really tired of waiting on this. I've been checking tivo.com/huluplus everyday (The leaked video from last month had that URL at the end of it), but it still doesn't exist. They say the TiVo is all updated to handle it, so I don't know what we are waiting on anymore. They just need to flip some theoretical switch.


----------



## Resist

Maybe I don't get why Hulu Plus is such a big deal. At this point due to the economy, I can't see adding yet another pay for video content service to my monthly bills.


----------



## MichaelK

Resist said:


> Maybe I don't get why Hulu Plus is such a big deal. At this point due to the economy, I can't see adding yet another pay for video content service to my monthly bills.


i guess if it mean you paid them each month INSTEAD of cable then it would save you quite a bit.


----------



## steve614

Jeez, calm down.
It's only TV.





Who's to blame, TiVo or Hulu?
For all we know, TiVo could be waiting on Hulu to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Len McRiddles

Where is it? On Roku of course.


----------



## dzielonka

I had a roku and then decided to give up on directv but wanted a dvr so now have both Tivo and Roku. May seem redundant on some levels, but since roku is free (monthly fee at least) it really fills in many of the gaps.

I'd like to know when Netflix will upgrade their interface.


----------



## parzec

MediaLivingRoom said:


> TiVo Will Offer Hulu Plus on TiVo Premiere DVRs
> 
> ALVISO, CA -- (Marketwire) -- 09/28/2010 -- TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO), the creator of and a leader in BLAH>>BLAH>>>BLAH>>>BLAH>>BLAH>>BLAHH..EMPTY PROMISES...BLAH>>>BLAH>>>>BLAH>>>>BLAH
> ---------------
> 
> Even though I still hate the offerings of Hulu Plus.... but still.... where is it?


Somebody really needs to catalog all of Tivo's press releases for comic value


----------



## shorties

parzec said:


> Somebody really needs to catalog all of Tivo's press releases for comic value


It's like the phenominon of Valve Time, We should just start stating that all TiVo estimated dates exist in "TiVo Time".


----------



## magnus

Well, I for one am stumped as to why anyone even cares if Hulu plus is ever on TiVo. They don't have much content as the regular Hulu and they charge you for the damn commercials. I can't really see the draw until they make it free or remove the commercials.

Oh and Roku rocks. I love that little box. Thought it was going to be redundant but it's ultra portable. 

TiVo and Roku are awesome for different reasons.


----------



## shorties

magnus said:


> Well, I for one am stumped as to why anyone even cares if Hulu plus is ever on TiVo. They don't have much content as the regular Hulu and they charge you for the damn commercials. I can't really see the draw until they make it free or remove the commercials.
> 
> Oh and Roku rocks. I love that little box. Thought it was going to be redundant but it's ultra portable.
> 
> TiVo and Roku are awesome for different reasons.


They don't have all the content of regular Hulu but I am pretty sure you're getting a lot more content thanks to the back catalogues you get. The main thing though is a good chunk of what Hulu has Netflix doesn't have, especially current season shows. Its going to be great when I have 3 shows to watch at the same time, and I can just use Hulu to watch the show I didn't record. I have a ton of little set top boxes hooked up to my TV, but I just happen to have a collection of boxes that all don't have Hulu yet, I am eagerly awaiting it on the TiVo and 360, but mostly the TiVo because I use that to access almost all my TV content. I wish I had a Roku instead of Apple TV.


----------



## slowbiscuit

LOL, you have a Tivo, whose primary function is to record OTA or cable TV and also skip commercials, and you want to watch current season shows on Hulu Plus with commercials you can't skip. Either I'm missing something or someone can't manage SPs and WLs...


----------



## restart88

Let's clear the air on this. Commercials breaks on Hulu are 60 sec or less. Meanwhile on Tivo I have to hit the skip button 5 or so times per commercial segment, as we all know.

I can tolerate the short Hulu commercials but get tired of constantly skipping through commercials on Tivo. Granted since I'm paying for Hulu+ I don't like having commercials, but it still is the lesser of all evils currently available. The one thing that causes me to keep Tivo since getting my Roku & Hulu+ is that not every show I watch is available yet. Also if say there's something interesting that comes on unexpectedly that I can just hit the record button to save.

I had hoped Amazon on Demand free with Prime would have some of my current broadcast shows but if I understand right so far it's just a nice bonus offering of old stuff if you actually have a need of Prime shipping. Frankly I don't order frequently enough to need it and usually use the slower free ship option.

I'm very tempted to drop cable & Tivo and make due with Hulu & Roku's available free content and my rabbit ears. So what if I miss a few shows. I'm old enough to remember when you were lucky to get 3 broadcast channels that didn't keep fading out into static even in the suburbs.


----------



## orangeboy

restart88 said:


> Let's clear the air on this. Commercials breaks on Hulu are 60 sec or less...


If we're going to be clear, commercial breaks are however long Hulu wants to make them:









This episode of "No Modern Family" has (5) 30 second breaks, NOT including the short break before the episode even starts.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

restart88 said:


> I can tolerate the short Hulu commercials but get tired of constantly skipping through commercials on Tivo.


well to each his own I guess. I personally do not mind hitting a few buttons on a remote versus staring blankly at a screen. IF this was free Hulu than I would say it just comes with the content - but paying a premium, meh.
Note - those that stop paying cable to get Hulu plus instead fall into a different category. They are getting content for somewhat less money and dealing with the delivery method.


----------



## Scyber

ZeoTiVo said:


> well to each his own I guess. I personally do not mind hitting a few buttons on a remote versus staring blankly at a screen. IF this was free Hulu than I would say it just comes with the content - but paying a premium, meh.
> Note - those that stop paying cable to get Hulu plus instead fall into a different category. They are getting content for somewhat less money and dealing with the delivery method.


After being spoiled by ReplayTV's Automatic Commercial Advance, even hitting a few buttons is a burden 

In my case after getting Hulu+ on the Roku I was able to drop one of my 3 TiVos. There is just enough content on Hulu+ to resolve the conflicts that made the 3rd Tivo necessary. No more monthly Tivo sub covered the hulu+ cost.


----------



## TerpBE

orangeboy said:


> This episode of "No Modern Family" has (5) 30 second breaks, NOT including the short break before the episode even starts.


Is that the show about the guy who has a young Colombian wife, a married daughter, and a gay son, all of which are superheroes?


----------



## aaronwt

orangeboy said:


> If we're going to be clear, commercial breaks are however long Hulu wants to make them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of "No Modern Family" has (5) 30 second breaks, NOT including the short break before the episode even starts.


That's compared to 18 minutes of commericals during normal viewing from OTA.


----------



## atmuscarella

I say each to his own. The more options there are the better. For me OTA provides more TV than I am likely to watch but I can see why other people might want more options specially if you have a family with multiple TVs. 

I was bored a few weeks back and put together a computer to play with viewing streaming video on my 50 inch plasma. My DSL is working OK at the moment (had many, many problems in December & January) so I have been watching TV through several on line sites including Hulu and Boxee. My system doesn't like the boxee software but most other sites work just fine. 

My problem is I really don't watch enough TV to have time for OTA shows and streaming video. All three of my HD TiVos are now full (standard internal drives, 1 external 500 GB drive and 1 external 1 TB drive). So paying for Hulu+ doesn't seem too attractive. I know they are adding a bunch of older moves but I still don't see where I would have time to watch more content. 

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## djwilso

I'll just pile on here and say that Hulu Plus works great on the Roku box.

Also, Amazon Prime streaming video works great on the Roku box.

Oh, and the Netflix interface on the Roku blows TiVo's Netflix away.

If only the Roku was also a DVR...


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, I put in a Roku for my Mom and she loves it. Streaming is great when done well.


----------



## Mike-Mike

let's stay on topic folks.... this thread isn't about bashing Hulu... or if you want it or not... 

it's about when is it coming... and i have to agree... this wait is getting to be too long


----------



## greenpad

I'm impatiently waiting for it as well. Bought a Tivo to "cut the cord" and planned to get Hulu Plus to fill in the gaps of most of the cable shows I used to watch. I have the Tivo hooked to 5 TVs in my house with IR repeaters, so getting a Roku isn't really a good option (would need 5 of them). The Hulu announcement was what pushed me over the edge to get rid of cable. I'm new to Tivo--didn't know they had a habit of promising and not delivering (have come to that conclusion in the forums).


----------



## MichaelK

TerpBE said:


> Is that the show about the guy who has a young Colombian wife, a married daughter, and a gay son, all of which are superheroes?


ROFL


----------



## Scyber

greenpad said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for it as well. Bought a Tivo to "cut the cord" and planned to get Hulu Plus to fill in the gaps of most of the cable shows I used to watch.


I'm not sure what shows you used to watch, but you may want to doublecheck that they are available via Hulu Plus. A vast majority of the Hulu Plus content (especially current season content) is from OTA network stations. Alot of cable shows are not available via Hulu Plus.


----------



## restart88

ZeoTiVo said:


> well to each his own I guess. I personally do not mind hitting a few buttons on a remote versus staring blankly at a screen. IF this was free Hulu than I would say it just comes with the content - but paying a premium, meh.
> Note - those that stop paying cable to get Hulu plus instead fall into a different category. They are getting content for somewhat less money and dealing with the delivery method.


I'm getting old. Usually takes me 30 sec to get to the remote and start skipping. 

You do have a point. OTOH since I posted I got the bright idea of connecting my old 32 inch CRT to my HDMI port on the PC. Oddly with Hulu free and Hulu+ I get most of my shows. :up:

You mention "for slightly less money." Well OK point taken. But many of us have been hoping for breaking away from paying for a big package of content in favor of just paying for what we actually watch.

Sorry for straying a bit from the main topic but it seems loosely related. Yet another Tivo delay on TV how I want to watch it. Meanwhile, it looks like Tivo's new main competition is web streaming appliances like Roku, Logitec Revu & Blue-ray players that are cheaper, faster, better.


----------



## xirian

restart88 said:


> I'm getting old. Usually takes me 30 sec to get to the remote and start skipping.
> 
> You do have a point. OTOH since I posted I got the bright idea of connecting my old 32 inch CRT to my HDMI port on the PC. Oddly with Hulu free and Hulu+ I get most of my shows. :up:
> 
> You mention "for slightly less money." Well OK point taken. But many of us have been hoping for breaking away from paying for a big package of content in favor of just paying for what we actually watch.
> 
> Sorry for straying a bit from the main topic but it seems loosely related. Yet another Tivo delay on TV how I want to watch it. Meanwhile, it looks like Tivo's new main competition is web streaming appliances like Roku, Logitec Revu & Blue-ray players that are cheaper, faster, better.


You should get boxee, its awesome for hulu viewing (on the pc). It doesn't support plus though, so no hd quality hulu


----------



## evilipoo

Maybe it's me, but Hulu Plus should by default bring access to standard Hulu programming as well, yes? Which is currently (to my knowledge) not available on Tivo. OK, it might be available if I upgrade my TV and PC so that I can watch from the internet to my TV, but there is a cost there that I'm not ready to incur just yet.

Hulu plus is really all I need to finally ditch my cable provider once and for all. I was sick of paying $70+ for 100 channels that have no value to me. I'm currently down to basic and can get everything I want with that and Amazon. Problem is that the per episode cost on Amazon can add up. The current cost of Hulu plus is 1/2 of what basic cable costs in my area. 

So yea... Where is it?


----------



## TiVoStephen

We are working hard with Hulu to get this ready and release this. Sorry it's taking longer than you expected. Please be patient! I'll post here the moment I can give you a definitive date.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## orangeboy

Thanks Stephen!

Don't be a stranger!


----------



## mattack

evilipoo said:


> Maybe it's me, but Hulu Plus should by default bring access to standard Hulu programming as well, yes?


That would be logical to assume, but it is not the case.. From their FAQ:

Why are some shows available on Hulu.com but not available in Hulu Plus? How come you don't have cable shows like ones from FX, Bravo?
The licensing rights for subscription are different than those for the free, ad-supported streaming. We will continue to work with content owners to bring more shows to subscribers.

While you could get around this on a browser presumably by logging out of hulu plus and using 'regular' hulu, I strongly suspect you will be limited to hulu plus material.


----------



## restart88

xirian said:


> You should get boxee, its awesome for hulu viewing (on the pc). It doesn't support plus though, so no hd quality hulu


Don't really need it. I hooked up my PC DVI to a HDMI cable to my 32 in widescreen TV and it works just fine for video. A bit blurry as a monitor but videos play great and I have the old monitor running in analog mode as the main so it's all good!


----------



## restart88

mattack said:


> That would be logical to assume, but it is not the case.. From their FAQ:
> 
> Why are some shows available on Hulu.com but not available in Hulu Plus? How come you don't have cable shows like ones from FX, Bravo?
> The licensing rights for subscription are different than those for the free, ad-supported streaming. We will continue to work with content owners to bring more shows to subscribers.
> 
> While you could get around this on a browser presumably by logging out of hulu plus and using 'regular' hulu, I strongly suspect you will be limited to hulu plus material.


Not sure what you mean. I don't seem to have that issue. Both plus & free content play from my subscription Que on the site via the Mozilla browser. And thanks to my HDMI connection to the TV in full screen the picture looks just as good to me as broadcast TV.


----------



## atmuscarella

restart88 said:


> Not sure what you mean. I don't seem to have that issue. Both plus & free content play from my subscription Que on the site via the Mozilla browser. And thanks to my HDMI connection to the TV in full screen the picture looks just as good to me as broadcast TV.


 Your experience with Hulu/Hulu Plus on a PC is what I would expect. However, this thread is about Hulu Plus on TiVo. The only people who have access to both Hulu Plus and Hulu are people like you who are viewing through a PC. For anyone getting Hulu plus through a device like TiVo they do not have access to the free Hulu site and do need to now/be concerned with what is actually on the Hulu Plus site.

Thanks,


----------



## moyekj

So I guess a more accurate name is Hulu +/-


----------



## mattack

restart88 said:


> Not sure what you mean. I don't seem to have that issue. Both plus & free content play from my subscription Que on the site via the Mozilla browser. And thanks to my HDMI connection to the TV in full screen the picture looks just as good to me as broadcast TV.


I said what I said -- SOME STUFF ON HULU IS NOT AVAILABLE VIA HULU PLUS..

and presumably any Tivo implementation would be to the Tivo Plus part, not the regular Tivo part.


----------



## Andyistic

TiVoStephen said:


> We are working hard with Hulu to get this ready and release this. Sorry it's taking longer than you expected. Please be patient! I'll post here the moment I can give you a definitive date.
> 
> Best,
> Stephen


And please, no commercials in the streaming.

Thank you.


----------



## MichaelK

Andyistic said:


> And please, no commercials in the streaming.
> 
> Thank you.


joking?

Tivo has no input on what hulu puts in the streams.


----------



## aadam101

MichaelK said:


> joking?
> 
> Tivo has no input on what hulu puts in the streams.


If Apple wanted Hulu on the Apple TV they would probably dictate no ads in the streams. It's possible that is why it's not available on Apple TV.


----------



## jsmeeker

aadam101 said:


> If Apple wanted Hulu on the Apple TV they would probably dictate no ads in the streams. It's possible that is why it's not available on Apple TV.


Possible. It's also possible they feel this cuts into iTunes Store sales? Of course, it's not hard to argue that Netflix would do the same thing. Yet Apple TV has Netflix.

Last night, I noticed my Sony BluRay player had gained Hulu Plus capabilities. I don't subscribe, but they had some "sample" stuff to watch. Most all of it was short clips. A minute or two. But they had a couple of full length TV episodes and you could watch all of "Super Size Me". I tried it out watching "Cosmos". (yes. that old show from PBS with Carl Sagan)

From a technical perspective, it worked well. But really, I would have been much better if I had sufficient bandwidth to stream it in real time. The biggest issue was the number of commercials. Of course, this was the "sample" stuff, so maybe the pay stuff has far fewer. But there were several ads/promos before the show even started. Then ads every 15 or 16 minutes after that. And the ads just popped just mid-sentence or whatever. Maybe that was because the show originally aired on PBS without commercial interruption. I dunno.. It was really annoying.

PQ was good. Sure, it was SD obviously, but it was good. Some of the ads were in HD. And they looked pretty good.


----------



## bbydon

Hulu Plus is on the iPad. If and when the Apple TV allows for apps then it will most likely be there.


----------



## aaronwt

jsmeeker said:


> Possible. It's also possible they feel this cuts into iTunes Store sales? Of course, it's not hard to argue that Netflix would do the same thing. Yet Apple TV has Netflix.
> 
> Last night, I noticed my Sony BluRay player had gained Hulu Plus capabilities. I don't subscribe, but they had some "sample" stuff to watch. Most all of it was short clips. A minute or two. But they had a couple of full length TV episodes and you could watch all of "Super Size Me". I tried it out watching "Cosmos". (yes. that old show from PBS with Carl Sagan)
> 
> From a technical perspective, it worked well. But really, I would have been much better if I had sufficient bandwidth to stream it in real time. The biggest issue was the number of commercials. Of course, this was the "sample" stuff, so maybe the pay stuff has far fewer. But there were several ads/promos before the show even started. Then ads every 15 or 16 minutes after that. And the ads just popped just mid-sentence or whatever. Maybe that was because the show originally aired on PBS without commercial interruption. I dunno.. It was really annoying.
> 
> PQ was good. Sure, it was SD obviously, but it was good. Some of the ads were in HD. And they looked pretty good.


Ads on hulu + range from a few seconds to around 60 seconds. I don't mind the 30 second ads but 60 is too long. But either way the total amount of ads is much, much less than broadcast. I watch a few things each week from hulu+. Some new and some old.


----------



## Mike-Mike

TiVoStephen said:


> We are working hard with Hulu to get this ready and release this. Sorry it's taking longer than you expected. Please be patient! I'll post here the moment I can give you a definitive date.
> 
> Best,
> Stephen


thanks for the update


----------



## aadam101

Mike-Mike said:


> thanks for the update


While the update is nice, it still doesn't negate the fact that Tivo has once again left users hanging for an unacceptable amount of time. If the app wasn't ready they shouldn't have announced it six months ago.


----------



## scandia101

There are two companies directly involved, why jump to the conclusion that the delay is TiVo's fault?


----------



## shwru980r

Tivo isn't feeling much love for being one of the first on the block to offer Netflix streaming. What incentive do they have to rush Hulu+ out the door?


----------



## aadam101

scandia101 said:


> There are two companies directly involved, why jump to the conclusion that the delay is TiVo's fault?


I don't care who is at fault. Tivo made the announcement. I took a quick look at Hulu's site and I don't see any official announcement. There is only a small "coming soon" message and a picture of a Premiere. Tivo is the only one of the two companies with a press release.

Tivo is great at announcing products. They clearly have a great PR team. The problem is that they very rarely deliver anything halfway decent anymore.


----------



## aadam101

shwru980r said:


> Tivo isn't feeling much love for being one of the first on the block to offer Netflix streaming. What incentive do they have to rush Hulu+ out the door?


Again, this is Tivo's fault. They came out with a great product very early and then sat by and watched everyone else build better products. Pretty much every other device that offers Netfix does it MUCH better than Tivo.

If they were smart, they would find a way to make Hulu+ better than the competition. I have no faith they will do this.


----------



## steve614

aadam101 said:


> Pretty much every other device that offers Netfix does it MUCH better than Tivo.


And how many of those devices include DVR functions?



> If they were smart, they would find a way to make Hulu+ better than the competition. I have no faith they will do this.


You may be right, but on the other hand Hulu could be giving all their partners a cookie cutter format that everyone must follow.
In that case TiVo couldn't be creative even if they wanted to be.


----------



## scandia101

aadam101 said:


> I don't care who is at fault.


Yes, it's obvious that you'll just blame which ever party meets your agenda regardless of the facts - because you have none.


----------



## MichaelK

scandia101 said:


> There are two companies directly involved, why jump to the conclusion that the delay is TiVo's fault?


because there's always delays when tivo is involved. If you look at there past press releases it's like a joke- littered with all the missed dates and things that never happened even though announced.


----------



## MichaelK

steve614 said:


> And how many of those devices include DVR functions?
> .....


what does that have to do with the price of tea in china?

The DVR side of things doesn't preclude them from updating what they already did / making a quality netflix app.

It seems they believe because they have a great DVR that that everything else they do can be second rate.


----------



## aadam101

steve614 said:


> And how many of those devices include DVR functions?


That's irrelevant to this discussion. We are talking about Tivo's ability to produce streaming video apps. They made the announcement and have nothing to show for it but delays. This is not the first time we have seen this and is most likely not the last.

Tivo has a Netflix logo on the box and all over the website. They proudly advertise the fact that they offer Netflix streaming. They were the first and now they are the worst (at Neflix streaming.)

On a side note, the quality of their DVR has GREATLY diminished.


----------



## aaronwt

aadam101 said:


> Again, this is Tivo's fault. They came out with a great product very early and then sat by and watched everyone else build better products. Pretty much every other device that offers Netfix does it MUCH better than Tivo.
> 
> If they were smart, they would find a way to make Hulu+ better than the competition. I have no faith they will do this.


The hulu+ app is basically identical on all platforms. They want users to have the same experience with it no matter what device they are using. I would doubt that TiVo would be any different.

As far as Netflix with TiVo. the TiVo offers the best streaming from netflix. it might not have the best Netflix application, but for actual streaming the TiVo is the best since the TiVo supports Native Resolution Output. So you don't have to rely on the lousy scaling properties of the box you are using. For instance quality takes a hit if I watch netflix streaming from the PS3 since the PS3 has inferior scaling/processing when compared to my external video processor/scaler.


----------



## KungFuCow

scandia101 said:


> There are two companies directly involved, why jump to the conclusion that the delay is TiVo's fault?


Because there arent two companies involved in all the other crap Tivo has failed to deliver on?


----------



## KCcardsfan

aaronwt said:


> As far as Netflix with TiVo. the TiVo offers the best streaming from netflix. it might not have the best Netflix application,


I only have experience with ROKU and TIVO netflix apps and ROKU is far superior to TIVO I have almost no rebuffering on ROKU with TIVO that is a regular thing. The UI of the Apps isn't even close. I really wanted to repurpose the ROKU to another TV when I got the premeire, but I just can't since TIVO is so poor at streaming. Now I am thinking I might have to get another ROKU for streaming on the 2nd TV since TIVO hasn't delivered as I had hoped. I am waiting on the HULU app to see what direction I am going to go. While we are at it they need to offer more apps. If other devices can have more to choose from there is no reason TIVO can't other then they just don't care about expanding that part of their businees which I think is a mistake.


----------



## friolator

aaronwt said:


> As far as Netflix with TiVo. the TiVo offers the best streaming from netflix. it might not have the best Netflix application, but for actual streaming the TiVo is the best since the TiVo supports Native Resolution Output. So you don't have to rely on the lousy scaling properties of the box you are using. For instance quality takes a hit if I watch netflix streaming from the PS3 since the PS3 has inferior scaling/processing when compared to my external video processor/scaler.


The PS3, however, can properly deal with the picture's aspect ratio every time.

Example: Watch "Wire In the Blood" on Tivo and PS3. All seasons show correctly on the PS3 when connected to a 16x9 screen. On Tivo, the first season (and possibly the second, I can't recall offhand) is anamorphic (squished). The third season onwards is the full width of the frame but has letterboxing, which squashes the frame downwards. None of these problems on the PS3.

The Netflix implementation on Tivo blows - it's sluggish, crash prone, it doesn't offer you anything other than viewing your instant queue (the PS3 does a nice job of making suggestions based on Netflix's algorithms, and of grouping content into categories you can quickly browse). It also has a tendency to break up during viewing (I've never seen that on my PS3), and there's a weird thing it does where it sometimes plays 30 seconds or so in fast forward then returns to normal.


----------



## orangeboy

friolator said:


> The Netflix implementation on Tivo blows... it doesn't offer you anything other than viewing your instant queue...


That would be incorrect. Netflix content is also presented in Search.


----------



## innocentfreak

http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/09/hulu-plus-on-tivo-apparently-being-tested-live-streaming-to-ipa/


----------



## JimboG

aaronwt said:


> As far as Netflix with TiVo. the TiVo offers the best streaming from netflix.


Really? The PS3 has 1080p content with 5.1 discrete sound. The Tivo sure doesn't offer that yet.

My Roku box has a better user interface and far more reliable streaming than my Tivo S3. The Roku is far less likely to stop to buffer more content or randomly crash than the S3.


----------



## restart88

JimboG said:


> Really? The PS3 has 1080p content with 5.1 discrete sound. The Tivo sure doesn't offer that yet.
> 
> My Roku box has a better user interface and far more reliable streaming than my Tivo S3. The Roku is far less likely to stop to buffer more content or randomly crash than the S3.


I almost returned my Roku thinking I'd get a Blue-Ray with internet and I can't afford both today but after reading reviews about their streaming and comments on these boards and my own experience with THD with Netflix & such I think the Roku is the better way to view streaming right now for cost & stability.

When Tivo gets Hulu+ it will be nice but even Netflix, the Frame Channel & Pandora work better on the Roku IMO.

That said I don't like flipping through inputs on the TV and adjusting the volume so it's nice to have the ability to have access in 1 box.


----------



## magnus

All this talk and a Hulu Plus app on TiVo is still just as irrelevant as it was before. Roku and PS3 already have it and I still don't want to use it. I still won't want to use it on TiVo. There are too many commercials and you have to pay a subscription. It's either one or the other, not both. You either pay a subscription and no commercials or have commercials and have no subscription.


----------



## atmuscarella

magnus said:


> All this talk and a Hulu Plus app on TiVo is still just as irrelevant as it was before. Roku and PS3 already have it and I still don't want to use it. I still won't want to use it on TiVo. There are too many commercials and you have to pay a subscription. It's either one or the other, not both. You either pay a subscription and no commercials or have commercials and have no subscription.


That is what I said about basic satellite (and cable) services. More commercials than OTA and I am paying - so I dropped the service. I pretty much feel the same way about Hulu plus.

At least TiVo saved me when I was paying for basic satellite service. With Hulu Plus we are setback 10 years - forced into commercials no choice and you cannot channel surf during the commercials.

Thanks,


----------



## aadam101

magnus said:


> All this talk and a Hulu Plus app on TiVo is still just as irrelevant as it was before. Roku and PS3 already have it and I still don't want to use it. I still won't want to use it on TiVo. There are too many commercials and you have to pay a subscription. It's either one or the other, not both. You either pay a subscription and no commercials or have commercials and have no subscription.


Really? Is that how your cable company operates?


----------



## magnus

aadam101 said:


> Really? Is that how your cable company operates?


Yes really. Why are you surprised??

I don't care how the cable company operates. I don't use cable or satellite.


----------



## orangeboy

magnus said:


> aadam101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Is that how your cable company operates?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes really. Why are you surprised??
> 
> I don't care how the cable company operates. I don't use cable or satellite.
Click to expand...

I don't use cable or satellite either, but when I did have cable, there were subscription based "commercial free" offerings such as HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, etc. So yes, that's how some cable companies operate.


----------



## aadam101

orangeboy said:


> I don't use cable or satellite either, but when I did have cable, there were subscription based "commercial free" offerings such as HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, etc. So yes, that's how some cable companies operate.


Who says Hulu won't offer that at some point? Right now Hulu+ has one subscription level. It's the bare minimum way to access their content on a TV. Every cable company offers the same bare minimum subscription with commercials. HBO/Showtime are premium subscriptions. Hulu+ is not.

Even HBO and Showtime have commercials. When I record a 1 hour show it is usually 42 minutes of TV show and 18 minutes of commercials for their own programming.

I was just reading about a product on engadget called Jolicloud. They announced yesterday that they were updating the software. Today they released the software. I bet those customers are happy. You would think Tivo could operate in a similar fashion.


----------



## orangeboy

aadam101 said:


> Who says Hulu won't offer that at some point? Right now Hulu+ has one subscription level. It's the bare minimum way to access their content on a TV. Every cable company offers the same bare minimum subscription with commercials. HBO/Showtime are premium subscriptions. Hulu+ is not.
> 
> Even HBO and Showtime have commercials. When I record a 1 hour show it is usually 42 minutes of TV show and 18 minutes of commercials for their own programming.


It's apparent you haven't looked into what Hulu Plus actually provides.

Hulu Plus does not offer all of the (free) Hulu content; it's probably a small fraction that is available to Hulu Plus. I do expect that to change over time. However, Hulu Plus does offer more _current_ content than the free Hulu service. Because of that, I _would_ consider Hulu Plus a premium service.

As far as HBO and Showtime with commercials: Those commercials aren't peppered throughout the 42 minutes of show. Hulu Plus shows do have unskippable commercials throughout. With HBO and Showtime, you have uninterrupted viewing. Not so with Hulu Plus.


----------



## magnus

aadam101 said:


> Who says Hulu won't offer that at some point? Right now Hulu+ has one subscription level. It's the bare minimum way to access their content on a TV. Every cable company offers the same bare minimum subscription with commercials. HBO/Showtime are premium subscriptions. Hulu+ is not.


They're going to offer whatever they think we are going to tolerate.


----------



## aadam101

orangeboy said:


> It's apparent you haven't looked into what Hulu Plus actually provides.
> 
> Hulu Plus does not offer all of the (free) Hulu content; it's probably a small fraction that is available to Hulu Plus. I do expect that to change over time. However, Hulu Plus does offer more _current_ content than the free Hulu service. Because of that, I _would_ consider Hulu Plus a premium service.
> 
> As far as HBO and Showtime with commercials: Those commercials aren't peppered throughout the 42 minutes of show. Hulu Plus shows do have unskippable commercials throughout. With HBO and Showtime, you have uninterrupted viewing. Not so with Hulu Plus.


I know exactly what Hulu+ provides as I am a current subscriber. Its not perfect and I would certainly prefer no ads. As I stated, I am not aware of any subscription based tv service that has no ads at all. Some have less than other and some are only shown at the end of the program but they are still ads. This has been the business model since the beginning of TV and it's the same model that Hulu+ uses.

I am finding myself using my Roku more and more and Tivo is slowly being phased out of my household. I would much rather support a company that offers a great product and delivers updates in a reasonable a out of time. The cost of Tivo (and cable TV service) compared to a Roku is outrageous. I can save hundreds of dollars a month by switching using a Roku only. A few ads that cannot be skipped is a small price to pay.


----------



## aaronwt

JimboG said:


> Really? The PS3 has 1080p content with 5.1 discrete sound. The Tivo sure doesn't offer that yet.
> 
> My Roku box has a better user interface and far more reliable streaming than my Tivo S3. The Roku is far less likely to stop to buffer more content or randomly crash than the S3.


.

There are only around 400 titles in 1080p/5.1dd right now. I will use the PS3 if a title on Netflix is in that format but I would prefer to use the TiVo over the Ps3 and the boxee box over everything. so hopefully it comes soon.

I have no buffering problems at home with FiOS or even at my girlfriends and she only has a 1mbps DSL connection. It doesn't crash either, but I've also never lost my internet connection while viewing Netflix on the premiere.


----------



## mattack

aadam101 said:


> As I stated, I am not aware of any subscription based tv service that has no ads at all.


Netflix? You didn't say current.

OK, even that doesn't technically qualify, since at least some (probably all) of the Starz! content has that Starz 'promo' beforehand (analogous to the HBO-with-static segment before HBO shows)... (The only Starz! I've watched so far was some very short animated shows.. and that Starz! promo was almost as long as some of the episodes.. But for a regular length TV show, I think that's fine.)


----------



## aadam101

mattack said:


> Netflix? You didn't say current.
> 
> OK, even that doesn't technically qualify, since at least some (probably all) of the Starz! content has that Starz 'promo' beforehand (analogous to the HBO-with-static segment before HBO shows)... (The only Starz! I've watched so far was some very short animated shows.. and that Starz! promo was almost as long as some of the episodes.. But for a regular length TV show, I think that's fine.)


I suppose that sort of qualifies. I don't really think of Netflix as a TV service but I guess it's not that different from Hulu+.


----------



## Andyistic

magnus said:


> They're going to offer whatever they think we are going to tolerate.


Paying to see unskipable commercials is stupid.
You can't even speed through them on Tivo - something you could do with OTA/Cable feeds.
The "Plus" in Hulu+ should definitely indicate no commercials.
Otherwise, I really don't see the purpose of it.


----------



## aadam101

Andyistic said:


> Paying to see unskipable commercials is stupid.
> You can't even speed through them on Tivo - something you could do with OTA/Cable feeds.
> The "Plus" in Hulu+ should definitely indicate no commercials.
> Otherwise, I really don't see the purpose of it.


I guess it depends on what you use it for. Right now i watch old episodes of The Biggest Loser on my iPhone at the gym. I dont want to buy 11 seasons worth of episodes so this is the best option for this particular show. When I'm caught up to what is currently airing i will re-evaluate my Hulu+ subscription.

Before Hulu+ I was downloading this show via bitorrent. I am glad some networks are finally embracing technology and allowing us to pay for easy access to programs.


----------



## atmuscarella

One of the things you are paying for with Hulu Plus is 720p content versus the 480p content on Hulu. Hulu plus also has more episodes of some shows. 

I my opinion Hulu Plus is being setup as a actual TV service where Hulu was designed to allow someone to catch recent missed episodes on their computers. 

I built a computer just for streaming this winter and do stream Hulu to my TV. Picture quality is ok but clearly not like watching HD from OTA broadcasts. I mostly stream SyFy shows that I no longer have access too. So I can tolerate it but, I certainly would not want to use it to replace what I get from OTA. 

Anyone who thinks streaming anything from Hulu or Hulu Plus provides a superior viewing experience over using a TiVo to record the same shows from OTA or Cable is nuts. 

Streaming is a great supplement to a TiVo DVR and certainly with a TiVo and good OTA reception can make dropping cable/satellite possible. But without OTA and a DVR I do not see streaming as an acceptable replacement to cable/satellite. 

As a side note none of the shows I have streamed through Hulu are available on Hulu Plus. 

Thanks,


----------



## aadam101

Andyistic said:


> Paying to see unskipable commercials is stupid.


I don't understand this mentality. Cable companies have been charging us for this for decades.


----------



## atmuscarella

aadam101 said:


> I don't understand this mentality. Cable companies have been charging us for this for decades.


The key word is "unskipable", with DVRs we have been able to skip or at least move rapidly through commercials for over a decade. Even if you don't have a DVR with OTA/cable/satellite you can change the channel when commercials come on. With Hulu Plus on a streaming device you pretty much have to let the commercials play out. They also have kept the commercial breaks short enough so it doesn't pay to get up and do something else. Honestly Hulu & Hulu Plus are just what the networks have wanted - a way to pretty much assure you watch the commercials.

Thanks,


----------



## aaronwt

As long as the commercials are under 30 seconds I don't mind. but the 60 second commercials are to long.

Either way, for $8 a month, Hulu+ is a decent deal. I get a fair amount of use from it. Almost as much as my Netflix streaming.

It will be nice when it shows up on the Premiere and the Boxee Box.


----------



## KCcardsfan

Just my opinion if you want programming over the internet even with a small monthly fee commericals are necessary. It cost money for Hulu to acquire the rights to put those programs on there. The commericals don't bother me either, where they are now. If they upped the amount of commercials then I might reavaluate my thinking. I have no problem paying a fee to use on a device with the hope they will aqcuire more and more programming. Hulu + is still new so I expect the programming to be in flux for while. HULU runs great on the ROKU I am hoping TIVO will at least be close to its performance.


----------



## daveak

About $8 a month for Hulu+, with likely unskippable commercials or about $8 a month for Netflix with no commercials - and a lot more programming available for streaming. And not much more if you want Blu-ray discs delivered to you home. I could care less about Hulu+ coming to my TiVo, though just maybe I might be surprised.


----------



## magnus

aadam101 said:


> I don't understand this mentality. Cable companies have been charging us for this for decades.


It's because we have tolerated it. It's time to stop tolerating it and force them into a new model.


----------



## KCcardsfan

daveak said:


> About $8 a month for Hulu+, with likely unskippable commercials or about $8 a month for Netflix with no commercials - and a lot more programming available for streaming. And not much more if you want Blu-ray discs delivered to you home. I could care less about Hulu+ coming to my TiVo, though just maybe I might be surprised.


The big difference is the immediacy of the programming. Netflix is great for things that are a few years old. It all depends on what you want to watch. Without cable I can get the Daily Show for instance the next day. If I can't record enough of the shows from OTA many are available on HULU+. If I miss a new program and want to start watching it all episodes from the current season and any past seasons are available on HULU+. Keep in mind it is hit or miss what shows are available.


----------



## ufo4sale

KCcardsfan said:


> The big difference is the immediacy of the programming. Netflix is great for things that are a few years old. It all depends on what you want to watch. Without cable I can get the Daily Show for instance the next day. If I can't record enough of the shows from OTA many are available on HULU+. If I miss a new program and want to start watching it all episodes from the current season and any past seasons are available on HULU+. Keep in mind it is hit or miss what shows are available.


It's a big hit or miss when it comes to past season so paying 8 bucks of month is not going to happen here.


----------



## aadam101

magnus said:


> It's because we have tolerated it. It's time to stop tolerating it and force them into a new model.


There are new models. iTunes and amazon allow you to purchase individual episodes. Both services are successful.


----------



## KCcardsfan

ufo4sale said:


> It's a big hit or miss when it comes to past season so paying 8 bucks of month is not going to happen here.


Like I said it is all about what you want to watch. To each their own.


----------



## mattack

atmuscarella said:


> The key word is "unskipable", with DVRs we have been able to skip or at least move rapidly through commercials for over a decade.


and with VCRs before that.


----------



## magnus

aadam101 said:


> There are new models. iTunes and amazon allow you to purchase individual episodes. Both services are successful.


Yep, that's the point. There are all kinds of ways to see what you want without satellite or cable. Yes, they are not quite as cheap but who needs 200 channels of crap for $80 a month (and watch commercials too). Times are changing and they better change too.


----------



## aadam101

magnus said:


> Yep, that's the point. There are all kinds of ways to see what you want without satellite or cable. Yes, they are not quite as cheap but who needs 200 channels of crap for $80 a month (and watch commercials too). Times are changing and they better change too.


They don't need to change. They are already doing something that nobody else offers. Where else can you get that many old and new tv shows for $8? Call Comcast and tell then you would like the $8 package.


----------



## magnus

aadam101 said:


> They don't need to change. They are already doing something that nobody else offers. Where else can you get that many old and new tv shows for $8? Call Comcast and tell then you would like the $8 package.


Do you work for Hulu or something?


----------



## Fofer

Heck, some basic functionality of YouTube on TiVo has been broken for over a year. I'm not holding my breath on _any_ new TiVo features.


----------



## aaronwt

aadam101 said:


> There are new models. iTunes and amazon allow you to purchase individual episodes. Both services are successful.


And I use many of them(but nothing from Apple) 
I use AMAzon VOD, Hulu+, Netflix, Vudu, Xbox Live, and occassionally PSN. 
The more choices the better. Especially since no service has content from everything.


----------



## friolator

orangeboy said:


> That would be incorrect. Netflix content is also presented in Search.


I'm talking about within the netflix app itself. there is no search there. You have to use the clunky Tivo search, which brings up a bunch of other options - I like that for certain things, but I don't use Amazon or Blockbuster, so it brings up a lot of stuff I'm not interested in.


----------



## friolator

magnus said:


> All this talk and a Hulu Plus app on TiVo is still just as irrelevant as it was before.


Ahh right. So if *you* don't need it then clearly the rest of us could never have a use for it. I'm very sorry we've wasted your precious time.

Seriously dude, wtf?


----------



## orangeboy

friolator said:


> I'm talking about within the netflix app itself. there is no search there.


Gotcha. That wasn't entirely clear in your previous post.



friolator said:


> You have to use the clunky Tivo search...


Yes, I'd prefer that once my options are set using the A & B buttons, those options would be persistent, basically allowing me to set those options as "Default" criteria.

Another preference I have would be elimination of the step of actually entering the Netflix application after selecting "Watch now from...". It's a nit, but having to press Play from the Netflix app seems redundant since I've already expressed my intention of where I'd like to "Watch now from". It's possible that entering the Netflix app is required to allow access to the "Resume" and "Play from beginning" functions.



friolator said:


> ...which brings up a bunch of other options - I like that for certain things, but I don't use Amazon or Blockbuster, so it brings up a lot of stuff I'm not interested in.


I've gotten around that issue by removing Amazon and Blockbuster from my VOD choices: Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List. Leaving only Netflix checked removes the other "pay" services from the TiVo Search results.

I rarely (if ever) use Amazon or Blockbuster, since there is no monthly fee associated with those services. Whereas with Netflix, if I don't view something within a given month, I feel that my $7.99 has been wasted.


----------



## shwru980r

orangeboy said:


> Another preference I have would be elimination of the step of actually entering the Netflix application after selecting "Watch now from...". It's a nit, but having to press Play from the Netflix app seems redundant since I've already expressed my intention of where I'd like to "Watch now from". It's possible that entering the Netflix app is required to allow access to the "Resume" and "Play from beginning" functions.


I'd like to be able to add a title to the Netflix instant queue from the search results.


----------



## lamotte

since tivo is making this such a production i am thinking it will be available Memorial day weekend. just my quess


----------



## Fofer

lamotte said:


> since tivo is making this such a production i am thinking it will be available Memorial day weekend. just my quess


huh? Where are they making it out to be "such a production," and why would you pick that weekend as your guess? Why not Labor Day Weekend, Halloween, or April Fools 2012?


----------



## aaronwt

Next week would be nice.

Or even better, this week.

One can wish


----------



## bassque

Wouldn't it be great if NetFlix would just buy Hulu and be done with it??


----------



## Fofer

Considering the network muscle behind Hulu, I wonder if it'd be the other way around...

All that being said, Hulu still seems to be caught in the middle, with a great tech idea held back by old-school rules and restrictions.


----------



## magnus

friolator said:


> Ahh right. So if *you* don't need it then clearly the rest of us could never have a use for it. I'm very sorry we've wasted your precious time.
> 
> Seriously dude, wtf?


Your comment does not somehow change it's relevancy. Have you tried Hulu Plus???? Clearly you have not.


----------



## Fofer

magnus said:


> Your comment does not somehow change it's relevancy. Have you tried Hulu Plus???? Clearly you have not.


Please elaborate. I subscribe to Hulu Plus. I use it. I'd like to see it's content on my TiVo, just as I can enjoy it on my iPad, and the Sony Blu-Ray in my living room. Why is it "irrelevant?"


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> Please elaborate. I subscribe to Hulu Plus. I use it. I'd like to see it's content on my TiVo, just as I can enjoy it on my iPad, and the Sony Blu-Ray in my living room. Why is it "irrelevant?"



Already on Roku, PS3, iPhone, DVD and every other device
Has no content that is really worth the $8 per month
You're not going to be able to FF through the commercials
The commercials are VERY repetitive
You can't watch any content that is not on already on regular TV (no premium content... That I have seen anyway)

All this equals an irrelevant service on Tivo. The only way that I can see it being relevant at all is if Tivo adds it as a service provider. So, then you can search all content across all providers (like Netflix, Amazon, and Blockbuster).

Netflix is relevant. 

No commercials
More value than Hulu Plus
Added value of newer movies sent directly to your home

I guess what I'm saying is that given that every other box has it then I don't see the immediate need for Tivo to add the feature too. I would prefer that they work on more relevant aspects like multi-room scheduling and multi-room streaming. This would create a whole home DVR like many of the cable and satellite companies already have.

I think Tivo loses more subscribers due to not having whole home DVR type functionality than they do with not having the Hulu Plus app. So, yes Hulu Plus is irrelevant in the grand scheme of Tivo staying in business for years to come.


----------



## Fofer

Okay, well, we disagree. I don't have a Roku or PS3 and have no interest in owning them. My TiVo Premiere is my primary set top box and access to Hulu Plus content would make it better. Indeed, there is unique content on Hulu Plus, full library/archives of older shows, much of which doesn't overlap with Netflix at all. All of that being said, $8/month isn't expensive to me. And I've little interest in MRV, my single 2TB TiVo is wired to all the TVs in my house.

Besides, this thread isn't about whether or not Hulu Plus is "relevant," it's about TiVo delivering on a promise they made that it is "coming soon." Lots of folks bought the hardware and have been paying for service with that promise in mind.


----------



## magnus

Ok, agreed. TiVo should not have jumped on the Hulu Plus bandwagon and should have focused on something that would have helped to sell their core product instead. 

Hulu Plus us probably a feature that they should implement but it's a feature the could wait. 

I disagree on the content though. I'm not seeing anything on Hulu Plus that I can't get with a pair of rabbit ears. Also, it's not about $8 being expensive or not. It's about unskippable content and paying $8 (to me). And the content is just not there to even consider paying for the service at this point.


----------



## Fofer

You can't get instant access to the back library of content that Hulu has via rabbit ears. That might not be worth $8 to you, but it's obviously worth it to Hulu Plus' subscribers, some of whom have TiVo.


----------



## atmuscarella

Value is in the eyes of the beholder. For me personally Hulu Plus does not add enough value to pay the $8. But I have 3 HD TiVos and record pretty much anything from the OTA networks I might have the slightest interest in and I have also put together a cheep HTPC that streams content from various free Internet sites (including Hulu) just fine. I also use Boxee software on it and the "My fitv" site my DLS provider promotes.

That said TiVo's marketing and publics perception makes getting Hulu Plus onto the Premiere an absolute must. The sooner the better.

Hulu Plus has become like Netflix and Pandora a must have for a streaming device. It no longer really matters if people find Hulu Plus a long term keeper or not. It is now simple a matter of perception.

Thanks,


----------



## orangeboy

Fofer said:


> You can't get instant access to the back library of content that Hulu has via rabbit ears. That might not be worth $8 to you, but it's obviously worth it to Hulu Plus' subscribers, some of whom have TiVo.


Ah, but there's the rub: Hulu Plus on a DVR? Absolutely I can (and do) have instant access to a back library of content via rabbit ears. I have 840 recordings on my Series 3, and 339 recordings on my Premiere. A large share of those recordings have been processed through kmttg to be commercial cut and pushed back to my Series 3.

Personally, I view Hulu Plus as being very similar to cable television service: A small amount of content that I might enjoy (The Daily Show, The Colbert Report, Peep Show, etc.) mired in a large amount of content I can already get OTA, or content I'm otherwise not interested in (Jersey Shore, Rock Of Love, The Surreal Life, etc.)

As with everything, there are pros and cons with the Hulu Plus service.


----------



## Fofer

orangeboy said:


> Ah, but there's the rub: Hulu Plus on a DVR? Absolutely I can (and do) have instant access to a back library of content via rabbit ears. I have 840 recordings on my Series 3, and 339 recordings on my Premiere. A large share of those recordings have been processed through kmttg to be commercial cut and pushed back to my Series 3.
> 
> Personally, I view Hulu Plus as being very similar to cable television service: A small amount of content that I might enjoy (The Daily Show, The Colbert Report, Peep Show, etc.) mired in a large amount of content I can already get OTA, or content I'm otherwise not interested in (Jersey Shore, Rock Of Love, The Surreal Life, etc.)
> 
> As with everything, there are pros and cons with the Hulu Plus service.


The entire archive of SNL? Mary Tyler Moore?

Besides, your library of 1,179 titles took a long time to accumulate. Not everyone has that.


----------



## Mike-Mike

Fofer said:


> Besides, this thread isn't about whether or not Hulu Plus is "relevant," it's about TiVo delivering on a promise they made that it is "coming soon." .


:up:


----------



## aadam101

I have decided to dump Hulu+. Not because of content but because of the technology. I use this service mostly on my iPad/iPhone. There are some serious audio/video sync issues even over wifi. After a commercial the audio often doesn't always come back but the video plays just fine. Sometimes, the audio for the show will come back while the commercial is still playing. I also have a very hard time getting by Bluetooth Stereo headphones to stay connected. I don't have this problem with Netflix or any other app on my Apple devices. 

I checked the iTunes reviews and pretty much everyone has these problems. Goodbye Hulu+. I am going back to BT with Air Video Server.

Hopefully Tivo will not experience these issues.....or maybe this is the reason for the delay.


----------



## KCcardsfan

magnus said:


> I'm not seeing anything on Hulu Plus that I can't get with a pair of rabbit ears. Also, it's not about $8 being expensive or not. It's about unskippable content and paying $8 (to me). And the content is just not there to even consider paying for the service at this point.


There are some first run shows that you can get with HULU+ that you can't with rabbit ears.

Comedy Central:
Daily Show
Colbert Report
Tosh.O

TVLAND
MTV
VH1
SPIKE
BET
All have shows available.

To me just The Daily Show and The Colbert report is worth it, but I watch more then that on it. I only have 2 channels to record with on my TIVO so I use HULU+ for the shows TIVO doesn't have room for which is significant if you watch a lot of different broadcast shows there us plenty that you can utilize HULU for. The ones that HULU+ has get moved down to lower priority and if they get kicked out I have them whenever I want them. I think it is a service that has alot of value and can be selling point just like netflix. Untill netflix gets in the first run game the two services attend to different needs.


----------



## KCcardsfan

aadam101 said:


> I have decided to dump Hulu+. Not because of content but because of the technology. I use this service mostly on my iPad/iPhone. There are some serious audio/video sync issues even over wifi. After a commercial the audio often doesn't always come back but the video plays just fine. Sometimes, the audio for the show will come back while the commercial is still playing. I also have a very hard time getting by Bluetooth Stereo headphones to stay connected. I don't have this problem with Netflix or any other app on my Apple devices.
> 
> I checked the iTunes reviews and pretty much everyone has these problems. Goodbye Hulu+. I am going back to BT with Air Video Server.
> 
> Hopefully Tivo will not experience these issues.....or maybe this is the reason for the delay.


Hopefully HULU+ is as good as it is on the ROKU box. It runs flawless for me on that platform. The UI is not the most user friendly but it is passable.


----------



## aadam101

KCcardsfan said:


> Hopefully HULU+ is as good as it is on the ROKU box. It runs flawless for me on that platform. The UI is not the most user friendly but it is passable.


The only problem I have had on the Roku is that some shows skip. They are literally missing a few seconds here and there. It's not a huge deal but looks very unprofessional.


----------



## friolator

magnus said:


> Your comment does not somehow change it's relevancy. Have you tried Hulu Plus???? Clearly you have not.


I'm interested in one thing on Hulu Plus, and I'm willing to put up with commercials to get it - The Daily Show. I don't have cable, I'm all OTA/Netflix and extremely happy with the $90/month I'm pocketing and that Comcast is not getting from me. The only thing I miss is The Daily Show, and I'm not interested in watching it on my laptop.

For me, it's worth the extra few bucks for Hulu Plus, just for that. anything else they might have is a bonus, but I probably won't bother.


----------



## friolator

magnus said:


> I guess what I'm saying is that given that every other box has it then I don't see the immediate need for Tivo to add the feature too. I would prefer that they work on more relevant aspects like multi-room scheduling and multi-room streaming. This would create a whole home DVR like many of the cable and satellite companies already have.


Ahh, see I think those are pointless features. I have one TV in the house and don't want any more. See how this works? We all have different needs - yours and mine? not the same. The fact that you think some features are irrelevant is, well, irrelevant. Because frankly, where you want them spending time is on features I could care less about. zero interest, but I'm not going to brush off your desire for those features. I'm sure you have your reasons.


----------



## MrSkippy53

Fofer said:


> You can't get instant access to the back library of content that Hulu has via rabbit ears.


Hum true, but TiVo is a DVR set a season pass or wish list. Record the season and ya got the back library....


----------



## magnus

atmuscarella said:


> It no longer really matters if people find Hulu Plus a long term keeper or not. It is now simple a matter of perception.


Agree 100% with this statement.


----------



## magnus

friolator said:


> Ahh, see I think those are pointless features. I have one TV in the house and don't want any more. See how this works? We all have different needs - yours and mine? not the same. The fact that you think some features are irrelevant is, well, irrelevant. Because frankly, where you want them spending time is on features I could care less about. zero interest, but I'm not going to brush off your desire for those features. I'm sure you have your reasons.


All that said... it's multi-room scheduling, multi-room streaming, and integrated NPL that will get Tivo viable.... not Hulu Plus.


----------



## MrSkippy53

Multi-room streaming Multi-room scheduling. Better Netflix, Hulu, Hulu+. Fixed HDUI.... Ect... 

Yes everyone has their own wish list. 

My issue is the premiere has been out for a year and we have got what? Nothing... After a year one would think we would be getting a killer firmware upgrade. It like TiVo has one software guy that's been on vacation....


----------



## KCcardsfan

magnus said:


> All that said... it's multi-room scheduling, multi-room streaming, and integrated NPL that will get Tivo viable.... not Hulu Plus.


It is a comination of alot of features that will make TIVO viable. I don't think anyone is saying that HULU+ will save TIVO but there is enough people interested in it that should warrant some consideration. Not just be brushed aside because some have no use for it.


----------



## Fofer

friolator said:


> Ahh, see I think those are pointless features. I have one TV in the house and don't want any more. See how this works? We all have different needs - yours and mine? not the same. The fact that you think some features are irrelevant is, well, irrelevant. Because frankly, where you want them spending time is on features I could care less about. zero interest, but I'm not going to brush off your desire for those features. I'm sure you have your reasons.


well said.


----------



## Fofer

MrSkippy53 said:


> Hum true, but TiVo is a DVR set a season pass or wish list. Record the season and ya got the back library....


hum, that may work in 6-8 weeks, I'll eventually have gathered a smattering of episodes of shows I have pre-selected.

With hulu plus I have instant and immediate access to full seasons, of many, many, many series... without any pre-setup required, nor do I need to wait many weeks hoping the shows I am interested in will air so TiVo can record them.

Surely you see the difference here?


----------



## orangeboy

MrSkippy53 said:


> After a year one would think we would be getting a killer firmware upgrade. It like TiVo has one software guy that's been on vacation....


The Premiere was released with 14.? software (I'm assuming 14.0), and immediately was updated to 14.1 upon first connection. Mid-April, 14.1a was released, followed by 14.1c a short time later. Mid-May, 14.5 was released. There was somewhat of a dry spell, but in October, 14.6 was released. The current release 14.7 started rolling out in early December.

So. 6 updates in less than a year. I'd hardly call that "vacationing".


----------



## Fofer

magnus said:


> All that said... it's multi-room scheduling, multi-room streaming, and integrated NPL that will get Tivo viable.... not Hulu Plus.


No, more customers buying and subscribing to TiVo will get TiVo viable. I don't think prioritizing on multi-room streaming, at the expense of other cool things that sound interesting (like, say, easy access to more content like Hulu Plus) is necessarily the way to get there.

Besides, why must it be either/or? YOU feel multi-room is important but YOU feel Hulu is irrelevant. Great. Now what?

At the very least, TiVo has said Hulu Plus is "coming soon." So let's see if they can maintain their promises, and they we can dream up with ways "magnus" would run TiVo, Inc.


----------



## Fofer

orangeboy said:


> The Premiere was released with 14.? software (I'm assuming 14.0), and immediately was updated to 14.1 upon first connection. Mid-April, 14.1a was released, followed by 14.1c a short time later. Mid-May, 14.5 was released. There was somewhat of a dry spell, but in October, 14.6 was released. The current release 14.7 started rolling out in early December.
> 
> So. 6 updates in less than a year. I'd hardly call that "vacationing".


And yet, the HD UI is still embarassingly incomplete - and SLOW. The YouTube and Netflix "apps" have tremendous, gamestopping bugs...

I do agree, it feels like their single coder went out to lunch and never came back.


----------



## orangeboy

Fofer said:


> The YouTube and Netflix "apps" have tremendous, gamestopping bugs...


Not for me. :up:


----------



## Fofer

orangeboy said:


> Not for me. :up:


Well, these bugs and feature omissions are well-documented here. Try to access your YouTube playlist of 20+ videos. Oh, that's right, it's empty. Try watching Netflix while recording two things. Oops, sorry, your TiVo is restarting and will now be out of commission for 20 minutes. Try browsing for new content to add to your Netflix Instant Queue. Nope, can't do that, either. Bzzz... sorry... you lose.

Fortunately I have other devices (AppleTV, net-enabled Blu Ray, Xbox 360 and Wii) and their implementations of these apps run CIRCLES around TiVo's.

TiVo's implementation feels like it was made by an intern in his free time. And now summer break is over, he's back at school, and no one at TiVo, Inc. knows WTH to do to improve and fix it.


----------



## aaronwt

Fofer said:


> Well, these bugs and feature omissions are well-documented here. Try to access your YouTube playlist of 20+ videos. Oh, that's right, it's empty. Try watching Netflix while recording two things. Oops, sorry, your TiVo is restarting and will now be out of commission for 20 minutes. .................................



I have never seen this issue with any of my Premieres. I can be recording two programs and concurrently viewing Netflix content with no issues on any of my Premieres.
I've never even heard of this. Now I know if the internet connection goes down while in Netflix it can cause issues, but I've also never had that happen to me except the one time I purposely disconnected the ethernet cable while in Netflix to see if it would reboot.


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> No, more customers buying and subscribing to TiVo will get TiVo viable. I don't think prioritizing on multi-room streaming, at the expense of other cool things that sound interesting (like, say, easy access to more content like Hulu Plus) is necessarily the way to get there.
> 
> Besides, why must it be either/or? YOU feel multi-room is important but YOU feel Hulu is irrelevant. Great. Now what?
> 
> At the very least, TiVo has said Hulu Plus is "coming soon." So let's see if they can maintain their promises, and they we can dream up with ways "magnus" would run TiVo, Inc.


It's not just me. There are a good deal of subscribers that won't go with TiVo because they don't offer a multi-room solution. The real meat of new subscribers would come with multi room and video on demand that comes from their cable subscription. It's not going to come from Hulu Plus...... That's just someone dreaming.


----------



## ufo4sale

magnus said:


> It's not just me. There are a good deal of subscribers that won't go with TiVo because they don't offer a multi-room solution. The real meat of new subscribers would come with multi room and video on demand that comes from their cable subscription. It's not going to come from Hulu Plus...... That's just someone dreaming.


I belive there working on a multi-room solution that should be out sometime this year. Which cable company will offer it is anybody's guess.


----------



## orangeboy

Fofer said:


> Try to access your YouTube playlist of 20+ videos. Oh, that's right, it's empty.


Either you're doing something wrong, or I'm doing something right. My DJO playlist has 72 videos that show up no problem.



Fofer said:


> Try watching Netflix while recording two things. Oops, sorry, your TiVo is restarting and will now be out of commission for 20 minutes.


Funny, I'm doing that right now, and not experiencing any reboots. Again, you're doing something wrong, or I'm doing something right.



Fofer said:


> Try browsing for new content to add to your Netflix Instant Queue. Nope, can't do that, either. Bzzz... sorry... you lose.


Yep, I can't do that (adding to my Instant Queue), but I don't care. I use TiVo Search to find Netflix content, and use the Watch Now feature. No need for anything in my Instant Queue.



Fofer said:


> Fortunately I have other devices (AppleTV, net-enabled Blu Ray, Xbox 360 and Wii) and their implementations of these apps run CIRCLES around TiVo's.


Cool. You have 4 more devices hooked up to your TV(s). I don't.



Fofer said:


> ...


I won't comment on your bizarre theories about TiVo's engineering staff.


----------



## Fofer

LOL. Whatever. You're "doing something right."  

I'm repeating issues I read about all the time here. Commonly reported, known bugs. One unavailable YouTube video and the entire playlist goes blank. Who has time to deal with any of that? The worst part is this bug has existed for over a year. No one is minding the store over at TiVo, it seems.

Heck, I don't use TiVo's Netflix simply because the basic PQ looks so much better with any of my other Netflix-capable devices. TiVo's entire Netflix implementation is an embarrassing joke.

You keep enjoying that "stability" though. LOL.


----------



## Fofer

orangeboy said:


> I won't comment on your bizarre theories about TiVo's engineering staff.


I have not offered any "theories." I said that is what it "feels like" and I stand by those thoughts. I'm not alone.

Heck, that the very basic HD menus aren't even complete after all this time is pretty much inexcusable.

I'd also like to have a sit-down with the genius who thought it would be a good idea to make the main menu rely on an internet for content. That dynamically refreshing UI may look nice, but it makes the overall experience suffer, and feels positively sluggish even with the fastest of connections.

That I (and most everyone I know with a
Premiere) end up turning off the HD menus to "fix" this is just sad, really.

Oh wait, lemme guess, you're "doing something right" and don't have a Premiere.


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> LOL. Whatever. You're "doing something right."
> 
> I'm repeating issues I read about all the time here. Commonly reported, known bugs. One unavailable YouTube video and the entire playlist goes blank. Who has time to deal with any of that? The worst part is this bug has existed for over a year.


I agree with this one though. I've had this issue for more than a year and started that thread.


----------



## magnus

ufo4sale said:


> I belive there working on a multi-room solution that should be out sometime this year. Which cable company will offer it is anybody's guess.


Sure would be nice to hear that they are working on this but I guess they don't dare say that they are for fear that someone might start a thread like this one.


----------



## aadam101

orangeboy said:


> The Premiere was released with 14.? software (I'm assuming 14.0), and immediately was updated to 14.1 upon first connection. Mid-April, 14.1a was released, followed by 14.1c a short time later. Mid-May, 14.5 was released. There was somewhat of a dry spell, but in October, 14.6 was released. The current release 14.7 started rolling out in early December.
> 
> So. 6 updates in less than a year. I'd hardly call that "vacationing".


And hardly any of them were noticeable.


----------



## aadam101

ufo4sale said:


> I belive there working on a multi-room solution that should be out sometime this year. Which cable company will offer it is anybody's guess.


It's taken them at least 6 months to develop an app........how long will it take for a whole new Tivo?


----------



## orangeboy

aadam101 said:


> And hardly any of them were noticeable.


For you, perhaps not. For others, it could be a difference of night and day.


----------



## aadam101

orangeboy said:


> For you, perhaps not. For others, it could be a difference of night and day.


So I just be impressed that it took 6 updates to work out the bugs??? You have very low expectations for what is supposed to be a premium product.


----------



## orangeboy

Fofer said:


> Heck, that the very basic HD menus aren't even complete after all this time is pretty much inexcusable.





aadam101 said:


> You have very low expectations for what is supposed to be a premium product.


So if you guys feel the product is inexcusable and not a premium product, why exactly do you still own them?


----------



## aadam101

orangeboy said:


> So if you guys feel the product is inexcusable and not a premium product, why exactly do you still own them?


It is being phased out of my house. Our viewing habits are changing and Tivo is slowly becoming obsolete. I have owned one off and on for 11 years. It used to be a great product. Now it's just mediocre and over priced.


----------



## tenthplanet

orangeboy said:


> So if you guys feel the product is inexcusable and not a premium product, why exactly do you still own them?


 I do feel it's a premium product. The HDUI is not slow (it's a computer and seems to run at computer speed), the search function is faster then the Tivo HD. It can download Amazon video when most devices can only do the inferior streaming. It catches recordings that still cable DVR's still seem to miss. It's easy operation is second only to an Apple TV 2. It can record web videos that look better than devices that just stream them.
To have quality video for a large TV for the next few years you'll have to record OTA or record off cable and as far a free standing device that doesn't need a computer that you can own. There is no competition.
It may not be the one box solution for everyone but then again when one box solutions stop working you have nothing....


----------



## MrSkippy53

Fofer said:


> hum, that may work in 6-8 weeks, I'll eventually have gathered a smattering of episodes of shows I have pre-selected.


Ya your right.. Don't schedule and hold out for Hulu+. Hulu+ on TiVo will be here any day not 6-8weeks from now.


----------



## MrSkippy53

orangeboy said:


> So if you guys feel the product is inexcusable and not a premium product, why exactly do you still own them?


Never said inexcusable.... Did not think a big name like TiVo would have such little support.. Last but not least Signed up for the Mandatory 1 year contract on my woot premiere. If I cancel an sell the equipment now I am still on the hook for the sub for the rest of my first year contract...

I DO like my TiVo DVRs. But after owning one my expectations of things to come with the product is low...

I guess I am just Sad that it's not the product that could be the cats meow. Guess I just got spoiled by Apple products I have that just keep getting better. that includes my 2 year old iPhone that is better now then when I bought it...


----------



## aaronwt

I always thought my TiVos keep getting better and better. My Premieres have been better than my S3 boxes. And when they launch hulu+ it will be even better.


----------



## shwru980r

It seems like one could pair Hulu+ and Netflix on another streaming device and eliminate the need for Tivo altogether. No cable card or tuning adapter needed. No hard drive to go bad. No need to schedule a recording. The subscription cost would be about the same.


----------



## Fofer

aaronwt said:


> I always thought my TiVos keep getting better and better. My Premieres have been better than my S3 boxes. And when they launch hulu+ it will be even better.


In what way (other than the iPad app) have you found the Premiere to be better than the S3?


----------



## aaronwt

Fofer said:


> In what way (other than the iPad app) have you found the Premiere to be better than the S3?


It handles 1080P24 content. Much faster transfer rates(85mb/s to 95mb/s, and around 70mb/s to TiVo desktop)
Better interface, at least the ones that are HD(I hate the SD ones now) Better search. It uses 1/3 less power and is in a smaller enclosure. I also surprisingly liked the 30 sec scan better than the 30 sec skip. It has a storage indicator(not that i really care too much about it but alot of people have been asking for it for a long time)

It also records as reliably as any TiVo I've owned the last ten years.


----------



## ufo4sale

aaronwt said:


> It handles 1080P24 content. Much faster transfer rates(85mb/s to 95mb/s, and around 70mb/s to TiVo desktop)
> Better interface, at least the ones that are HD(I hate the SD ones now) Better search. It uses 1/3 less power and is in a smaller enclosure. I also surprisingly liked the 30 sec scan better than the 30 sec skip. It has a storage indicator(not that i really care too much about it but alot of people have been asking for it for a long time)
> 
> It also records as reliably as any TiVo I've owned the last ten years.


agree 100%


----------



## shwru980r

aaronwt said:


> It handles 1080P24 content.


Where do you find 1080P content to record?


----------



## caddyroger

aaronwt said:


> I always thought my TiVos keep getting better and better. My Premieres have been better than my S3 boxes. And when they launch hulu+ it will be even better.


The only thing different from my S3 and premiere Is the transfer speed. If I could go back in time with what i know now. I would not bought the premiere. It was not worth the $450.00 at that time. The most now it maybe $100 for the premiere XL


----------



## nexter

I'm happy with my premiere, but unlike most people I do not know what it was like before the premiere as I only recently got a tivo and it is a premiere ;D

and I do hope hulu+ comes soon, prolly won't ever use it but once, but like pandora (for me) i just want the option to be there


----------



## aadam101

nexter said:


> I'm happy with my premiere, but unlike most people I do not know what it was like before the premiere as I only recently got a tivo and it is a premiere ;D
> 
> and I do hope hulu+ comes soon, prolly won't ever use it but once, but like pandora (for me) i just want the option to be there


You do know what it's like. It's called a Tivo Series 3.


----------



## Fofer

Huh? How would he know what the Series 3 is like if the Premiere is his first TiVo?


----------



## aaronwt

shwru980r said:


> Where do you find 1080P content to record?


Some of the Amazon VOD content is in 1080P24.


----------



## MrSkippy53

aaronwt said:


> I always thought my TiVos keep getting better and better. My Premieres have been better than my S3 boxes. And when they launch hulu+ it will be even better.


I was not referring to having to buy the latest and greatest product. I was referring to the fact that my 2 year old 3GS iPhone has gotten MANY updates and new features.


----------



## jcthorne

shwru980r said:


> Where do you find 1080P content to record?


Tranferred from a BluRay disk.

Like many others here, our home theater is a one box, one interface solution for all media. When hulu and amazon come to tivo, I'll add it then.

I will NEVER go back to multiple devices, multiple user interfaces, multiple remotes and multiple complaints from the spousal unit.

I really want Tivo to improve and add features but its still the best and only fully integrated solution with any kind of WAF. HTPC need not apply, been there and done that and it still is not ready for prime time.


----------



## jcthorne

caddyroger said:


> The only thing different from my S3 and premiere Is the transfer speed. If I could go back in time with what i know now. I would not bought the premiere. It was not worth the $450.00 at that time. The most now it maybe $100 for the premiere XL


My net upgrade cost from a 2TB TivoHD to a 2TB Premiere was less than $80. Its been worth that.

I do wish they would get on with the fixes and improvements though. It could be SO much better.


----------



## Fofer

orangeboy said:


> I've gotten around that issue by removing Amazon and Blockbuster from my VOD choices: Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List. Leaving only Netflix checked removes the other "pay" services from the TiVo Search results.


Thanks for this suggestion! I've done the same since I am not interesting in paying for content from Amazon or Blockbuster on TiVo. I only want it to search for Netflix content since that content is included with my existing subscription. By removing those from the list, I find myself seeing less "clutter" and only useful information. :up:

If I'm going to pay for new content I'll do it on my AppleTV which has a far better interface.


----------



## aaronwt

Fofer said:


> Thanks for this suggestion! I've done the same since I am not interesting in paying for content from Amazon or Blockbuster on TiVo. I only want it to search for Netflix content since that content is included with my existing subscription. By removing those from the list, I find myself seeing less "clutter" and only useful information. :up:
> 
> If I'm going to pay for new content I'll do it on my AppleTV which has a far better interface.


But also lower quality than Amazon.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom

6 months, update???


----------



## magnus

MediaLivingRoom said:


> 6 months, update???


It will be here when you have some patience.


----------



## Fofer

magnus said:


> It will be here when you have some patience.


Haha! So it's MediaLivingRoom's _lack of patience_ that's holding it up? The "engineers" at TiVo, Inc. are trying to teach him a lesson?

Please.


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> Haha! So it's MediaLivingRoom's _lack of patience_ that's holding it up? The "engineers" at TiVo, Inc. are trying to teach him a lesson?
> 
> Please.


Nope, it's directly proportional to your sarcasm.


----------



## Fofer

Oh!

In that case, I better stop typing.


----------



## magnus

Let's cut Tivo some slack.... it's only been 5 months and 22 days. Not 6 months.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

From and including: Tuesday, September 28, 2010
To, but not including : Tuesday, March 22, 2011

It is 175 days from the start date to the end date, but not including the end date

Or 5 months, 22 days excluding the end date

Tivo Press Release 09/28/2010


----------



## magnus

Tomorrow, I will expect MediaLivingRoom to post that it's 5 months and 23 days. Not 6 months and 1 day.


----------



## NYHeel

aaronwt said:


> It handles 1080P24 content. Much faster transfer rates(85mb/s to 95mb/s, and around 70mb/s to TiVo desktop)
> Better interface, at least the ones that are HD(I hate the SD ones now) Better search. It uses 1/3 less power and is in a smaller enclosure. I also surprisingly liked the 30 sec scan better than the 30 sec skip. It has a storage indicator(not that i really care too much about it but alot of people have been asking for it for a long time)
> 
> It also records as reliably as any TiVo I've owned the last ten years.


Quick question, how do you get 70mb/s to Tivo desktop? I am using kmttg and get around 18-20mb/s. I did try the ts method on kmttg and it wasn't that much faster and causes problems so I stopped that. Is there any reason Tivo Desktop should be faster than kmttg?


----------



## Fofer

NYHeel said:


> Quick question, how do you get 70mb/s to Tivo desktop? I am using kmttg and get around 18-20mb/s. I did try the ts method on kmttg and it wasn't that much faster and causes problems so I stopped that. Is there any reason Tivo Desktop should be faster than kmttg?


What is the "TS method" and what sort of problems does it cause?


----------



## NYHeel

Fofer said:


> What is the "TS method" and what sort of problems does it cause?


I think it stands for transport stream and is somehow the native method. I believe that kmttg has trouble decrypting the ts files though. As you can tell I don't know too much about this stuff.


----------



## orangeboy

Fofer said:


> What is the "TS method" and what sort of problems does it cause?


The Premiere offers two different containers available for non-copy protected downloads. TS is Transport Stream, while the prior models of TiVo DVRs only offer PS, or Program Stream. The issue with TS basically relates to problems using "tivodecode" (mostly used with kmttg) and I believe TiVo Desktop, and their inability to reliably decrypt all of the video frames, causing pixelation and dropouts.


----------



## Fofer

Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt

NYHeel said:


> Quick question, how do you get 70mb/s to Tivo desktop? I am using kmttg and get around 18-20mb/s. I did try the ts method on kmttg and it wasn't that much faster and causes problems so I stopped that. Is there any reason Tivo Desktop should be faster than kmttg?


there is an opton in the prefernce menu of TiVoDesktop(I have the plus version) to enable the fastest transfers. When enabled I get around 70mb/s transfer rates from each Premiere.


----------



## Distalgia

aadam101 said:


> I have decided to dump Hulu+. Not because of content but because of the technology. I use this service mostly on my iPad/iPhone. There are some serious audio/video sync issues even over wifi. After a commercial the audio often doesn't always come back but the video plays just fine. Sometimes, the audio for the show will come back while the commercial is still playing.


This happens on my PS3 as well. And sometimes the video and sound lock up completely and it's next to impossible sometimes to get it to start again without restarting the app. This has never happened with Netflix on Tivo or the PS3.


----------



## aaronwt

This special TiVo holiday would be a good time to release Hulu+.


----------



## ufo4sale

Paitents my young grass hopper. It will be here sooner then you think.


----------



## daveak

ufo4sale said:


> Paitents my young grass hopper. It will be here sooner then you think.


What Paitents? Where?


----------



## aadam101

ufo4sale said:


> Paitents my young grass hopper. It will be here sooner then you think.


I was at the doctors the other day and there were some patients in the waiting room who were upset they had been waiting for 30 minutes. Some people just have no patience.


----------



## ufo4sale

Yea I get it very funny.


----------



## Fofer

That's funny I get it scary.


----------



## moyekj

Some are seriously waiting anxiously for Hulu+ and the privilege of paying a monthly fee for crappy selection AND commercials? I would much, much prefer an update to the Netflix HME application personally.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> Some are seriously waiting anxiously for Hulu+ and the privilege of paying a monthly fee for crappy selection AND commercials? I would much, much prefer an update to the Netflix HME application personally.


I already pay the monthly fee for Hulu+. I would just rather use the TiVo or Boxee Box to watch Hulu+ on. UNfortunately neither of those have Hulu+ yet so I have to continue using the PS3.


----------



## magnus

aaronwt said:


> I already pay the monthly fee for Hulu+. I would just rather use the TiVo or Boxee Box to watch Hulu+ on. UNfortunately neither of those have Hulu+ yet so I have to continue using the PS3.


The horror! It will happen soon enough.


----------



## KCcardsfan

moyekj said:


> Some are seriously waiting anxiously for Hulu+ and the privilege of paying a monthly fee for crappy selection AND commercials? I would much, much prefer an update to the Netflix HME application personally.


It all comes down to how you use it. HULU+ may not be for you but some like myself find value in to each their own. It is about TIVO following up on what they promised. If it is making the HD menus work or adding HULU+. The addition on HULU+ is one of the many reasons I went with a TIVO since I already use it. I could care less about the HDUI because I don't use it. My TIVO doesn't have many of the other problems since I don't. The Netflix isn't slick but it is usable and fairly reliable.


----------



## jseeley

aaronwt said:


> I already pay the monthly fee for Hulu+. I would just rather use the TiVo or Boxee Box to watch Hulu+ on. UNfortunately neither of those have Hulu+ yet so I have to continue using the PS3.


In the same boat... Been paying for Hulu+ since I got my tivo in Nov. and its still not here. :down: I've been viewing Hulu+ on PS3 but would MUCH prefer to do it all with Tivo. Still no expected date?


----------



## aaronwt

It is surprising that it has not been released yet. I had expected it by now.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> It is surprising that it has not been released yet. I had expected it by now.


Well June 29th is when Microsoft announced it would be coming to the 360 in early 2011 and still no sign there either.


----------



## magnus

innocentfreak said:


> Well June 29th is when Microsoft announced it would be coming to the 360 in early 2011 and still no sign there either.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8442484#post84424


----------



## Fofer

magnus said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8442484#post84424


Your link doesn't go to any post in particular. I know which one you meant to link to, though.


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> Your link doesn't go to any post in particular. I know which one you meant to link to, though.


Hmmm... it missed part of it. Here it is again. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8442484#post8442484


----------



## Joe01880

I get Hulu+ on my Sony KDL-46NX810 and my Blu-ray S470. TiVo has dropped the ball on this one. As of now it seems as if we have been mislead. A sales ploy to sell Premieres. Does/did TiVo ever intend on getting Hulu+. Doesnt matter anymore. Unitl the say they will have other features "coming soon" on new hardware/other products..that people may not buy because they feel duped or out right lied to!


----------



## magnus

Joe01880 said:


> I get Hulu+ on my Sony KDL-46NX810 and my Blu-ray S470. TiVo has dropped the ball on this one. As of now it seems as if we have been mislead. A sales ploy to sell Premieres. Does/did TiVo ever intend on getting Hulu+. Doesnt matter anymore. Unitl the say they will have other features "coming soon" on new hardware/other products..that people may not buy because they feel duped or out right lied to!


Duped and lied to! Strong words for a product that did not have the feature when you purchased it. And when it does come to Tivo... will you say that you were just impatient?


----------



## Fofer

Oh, there's magnus and his lessons about patience again...


----------



## shwru980r

The Tivo web site claims this is the contact information for Hulu plus on Tivo.
Maybe Erik will post an update to this thread.

Contact Information: Contact:
Erik Milster
For TiVo Inc.
(212) 446.1866
[email protected]


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> Oh, there's magnus and his lessons about patience again...


Oh no! Here is Fofer and his.... the sky is falling attitude. The world is going to end soon if TiVo does not have Hulu Plus.... I think not. It's going to be okay. TiVo will get Hulu Plus soon and then everyone will wonder why there was this thread calling TiVo out for not getting it done before Roku.


----------



## Fofer

But that's why we're here, in this thread, to complain about it. This makes us feel better. I'm not looking for therapy. Just looking to vent. If this sort of chatter doesn't interest you, why are you in the thread? It's clearly labelled. Just ignore it.


----------



## ufo4sale

It's coming out this month. Probably within the first two weeks of April.


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> But that's why we're here, in this thread, to complain about it. This makes us feel better. I'm not looking for therapy. Just looking to vent. If this sort of chatter doesn't interest you, why are you in the thread? It's clearly labelled. Just ignore it.


I have fun with you folks that complain that the sky is falling. It's just funny to see the things that people think are important. The world really does have better things to worry about.


----------



## David Platt

magnus said:


> I have fun with you folks that complain that the sky is falling. It's just funny to see the things that people think are important. The world really does have better things to worry about.


You clicked on the thread and read it, so apparently it is of some importance to you. Saying that it's silly to discuss a certain topic after you've been the one discussing it is, well, kind of silly.


----------



## scandia101

David Platt said:


> You clicked on the thread and read it, so apparently it is of some importance to you. Saying that it's silly to discuss a certain topic after you've been the one discussing it is, well, kind of silly.


So you're saying that Magnus just lied when he said "I have fun with you folks that complain that the sky is falling. It's just funny to see the things that people think are important. The world really does have better things to worry about.  " Because you somehow have knowledge that he read and participated in the discussion because he cares about the subject and not because he knows there is humor in the whining that people do so much of in these forums?

Is this your first day in the internet?


----------



## David Platt

scandia101 said:


> So you're saying that Magnus just lied when he said "I have fun with you folks that complain that the sky is falling. It's just funny to see the things that people think are important. The world really does have better things to worry about.  " Because you somehow have knowledge that he read and participated in the discussion because he cares about the subject and not because he knows there is humor in the whining that people do so much of in these forums?
> 
> Is this your first day in the internet?


A topic being of "some importance to you" and "caring about the subject" are not necessarily the same thing. The topic could have some importance to him precisely because he finds some comedic value in it.

Is this your first day in reading comprehension?


----------



## kaylus

magnus said:


> I have fun with you folks that complain that the sky is falling. It's just funny to see the things that people think are important. The world really does have better things to worry about.


I agree, it is funny. It's obvious these threads are important to you and I find that funny. Of course the world really does have better things to worry about, which is exactly why you are out worrying about them, right? 

Not everyone has the same requirements in streaming/recording/TV as others may have. Some of you are paying huge amounts for Cable channels that I personally think is ridiculous, while I find extreme value in Amazon Prime Streaming, Netflix, Hulu, and net-based streams through PlayOn.

I added an extra $35 (cable+tivo sub) a month bringing the TiVO into my house and am now weighing the cost of abandoning the service because I am not yet convinced (myself, I am not seeking convincing from this forum) in a given time based on the (anecdotal) history of TiVO in timeliness.

Important? Mildly. Not as important as getting married, taking out the garbage, taking a pee, but since I'm at the computer searching for the latest response then at the moment yes it is; as is any $420 a year investment. (Aforementioned 35*12; Which is similar to say... refinancing a car?)

Anyways, continue lol'ing and I shall continue checking back here in hopes of useful information!

-K


----------



## magnus

David Platt said:


> A topic being of "some importance to you" and "caring about the subject" are not necessarily the same thing. The topic could have some importance to him precisely because he finds some comedic value in it.
> 
> Is this your first day in reading comprehension?


Despite what you may or may not read into my posts on this subject. I could really care less about Hulu Plus or the fact that TiVo does not have it. If I really wanted it.... Then Roku, PS3, New TVs, and many other devices already have it.

I just find it funny that everyone gets so bent on the fact that TiVo announces something and won't have the patience for them to get it done in a way that will work with their system. God forbid that it might take a little while for them to get this for everyone. Maybe it would be best for TiVo to just announce a feature when it's done. That way everyone will not start crap threads like this one.

I've tried Hulu on PS3 and Roku. I have to say that I am not at all impressed and I have to wonder why everyone is making such a big fuss. It's going to happen soon enough.

When its done..... I wonder the percentage of folks that will actually use it. In 6 months how many will still be using it? If Hulu does not change their strategy.... It's just a losing proposition.


----------



## magnus

kaylus said:


> I agree, it is funny. It's obvious these threads are important to you and I find that funny.
> -K


Ok, no worries.


----------



## davezatz

magnus said:


> I have fun with you folks that complain that the sky is falling.


If you look at TiVo's subscriber trends and TiVo as a percentage of deployed DVRs, I'd say the sky is falling.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ond-worst-quarter-for-subscriber-losses/84324

Apps like Hulu Plus or a modernized Netflix are amongst the things that can set TiVo apart from the generic cableco DVR, where Internet-sourced content is feared, and this becomes a missed opportunity. Yeah, Hulu Plus will probably be released this month and its usage numbers could be small... but the ripples are larger. A lot of people stop here, Engadget, etc before making a purchase. Or re-upping.



> Maybe it would be best for TiVo to just announce a feature when it's done.


Agreed.


----------



## atmuscarella

davezatz said:


> If you look at TiVo's subscriber trends and TiVo as a percentage of deployed DVRs, I'd say the sky is falling.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ond-worst-quarter-for-subscriber-losses/84324
> 
> Apps like Hulu Plus or a modernized Netflix are amongst the things that can set TiVo apart from the generic cableco DVR, where Internet-sourced content is feared, and this becomes a missed opportunity. Yeah, Hulu Plus will probably be released this month and its usage numbers could be small... but the ripples are larger. A lot of people stop here, Engadget, etc before making a purchase. Or re-upping.
> 
> Agreed.


disheartening at best down 450,000 stand alone subs in 4 years.


----------



## Fofer

davezatz said:


> If you look at TiVo's subscriber trends and TiVo as a percentage of deployed DVRs, I'd say the sky is falling.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ond-worst-quarter-for-subscriber-losses/84324
> 
> Apps like Hulu Plus or a modernized Netflix are amongst the things that can set TiVo apart from the generic cableco DVR, where Internet-sourced content is feared, and this becomes a missed opportunity. Yeah, Hulu Plus will probably be released this month and its usage numbers could be small... but the ripples are larger. A lot of people stop here, Engadget, etc before making a purchase. Or re-upping.


Now this is a post from someone who clearly knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Fofer

magnus said:


> I could really care less about Hulu Plus or the fact that TiVo does not have it.


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


>


Ok, thanks


----------



## magnus

davezatz said:


> If you look at TiVo's subscriber trends and TiVo as a percentage of deployed DVRs, I'd say the sky is falling.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ond-worst-quarter-for-subscriber-losses/84324
> 
> Apps like Hulu Plus or a modernized Netflix are amongst the things that can set TiVo apart from the generic cableco DVR, where Internet-sourced content is feared, and this becomes a missed opportunity. Yeah, Hulu Plus will probably be released this month and its usage numbers could be small... but the ripples are larger. A lot of people stop here, Engadget, etc before making a purchase. Or re-upping.


Hulu Plus is not going to do it. Multi-Room scheduling, streaming, and an integrated NPL are what will allow Tivo to get subscriptions back. Without this feature.... it's not going to matter how many internet-sourced content providers they have... Tivo will just be a Roku with a tuner.


----------



## Fofer

"A Roku with a tuner" sounds great to me, though. That's what *I* want and a TiVo with the (promised) Hulu Plus makes it closer to reality for me. 

I don't care about Multi-Room scheduling, streaming, or an integrated NPL.

See where I'm going with this?


----------



## KCcardsfan

magnus said:


> Tivo will just be a Roku with a tuner.


I would have bought one of those for sure. I bought TIVO because it had a OTA tuner and DVR capable #1. I bought TIVO over Channel Master because of expanded guides and internet connectivity.


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> "A Roku with a tuner" sounds great to me, though. That's what *I* want and a TiVo with the (promised) Hulu Plus makes it closer to reality for me.
> 
> I don't care about Multi-Room scheduling, streaming, or an integrated NPL.
> 
> See where I'm going with this?


Ok, then no hard drive, no 30 min buffer, and no season passes.

See where I am going with this?


----------



## Fofer

magnus said:


> Ok, then no hard drive, no 30 min buffer, and no season passes.
> 
> See where I am going with this?


No.

I have a TiVo. I also have a 2 TB hard drive. I know what I've purchased, as well as what it can do, and what the company promised me it will be able to do. Point being, a DVR with a tuner is my primary concern. The more internet content it aggregates on top of that, like Hulu Plus, which has a lot of exclusive content I enjoy, the better.

_You're_ the one who introduced the (kinda bad) analogy of Roku.

You're also the one who entered a thread to complain about the Hulu Plus promise-turned-vaporware, and then proceeded to complain about the complainers.

And then you said you find the complainers "funny."

See where I'm going with this?


----------



## aadam101

magnus said:


> Hulu Plus is not going to do it. Multi-Room scheduling, streaming, and an integrated NPL are what will allow Tivo to get subscriptions back. Without this feature.... it's not going to matter how many internet-sourced content providers they have... Tivo will just be a Roku with a tuner.


That's not what Tivo wants. TiVo wants to put as many logos on their marketing material as possible. They can put Netflix, Pandora, Amazon, Apple, etc. They also want to add Hulu to this list. DVR functionality is second to Tivo's marketing. Marketing is the only thing they have consistently done well over the past decade.


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> _You're_ the one who introduced the (kinda bad) analogy of Roku.


The point is that you might have just bought a Roku instead. Because it sounds like that's really what you're looking for. You're the one that said that you would be happy with just a tuner and Hulu.


----------



## magnus

aadam101 said:


> That's not what Tivo wants. TiVo wants to put as many logos on their marketing material as possible. They can put Netflix, Pandora, Amazon, Apple, etc. They also want to add Hulu to this list. DVR functionality is second to Tivo's marketing. Marketing is the only thing they have consistently done well over the past decade.


Maybe they should focus on the core and then worry about all these other little things. They are losing subscriptions for a reason. Hulu Plus is not one of them and Hulu Plus won't bring in enough new ones to compensate for the loss. They need to focus on the reasons why they lose subscribers (and multi-room functionality is a big part of that).


----------



## davezatz

magnus said:


> Maybe they should focus on the core and then worry about all these other little things. They are losing subscriptions for a reason. Hulu Plus is not one of them and Hulu Plus won't bring in enough new ones to compensate for the loss. They need to focus on the reasons why they lose subscribers (and multi-room functionality is a big part of that).


Folks who understand, like us, may want those features. But I doubt the average citizen appreciates distinctions in "DVR" functionality - they're all basically about the same to them. (In fact, I'd say even many TiVo owners are ignorant of what the competition offers like DirecTV's well done whole home DVR or DISH's Slingbox capabilities.) TiVo was right to market the Premiere as the One Box - a DVR and then some. However the 'then some' is lacking. From where I'm sitting, it seems obvious to me TiVo's retail offering has taken a backseat to their MSO deals. As a customer, I'm bummed and will call them out on dragging their feet (incomplete HDUI, press releases without product). However I do understand their business rationale given the market and their abilities.



> The point is that you might have just bought a Roku instead.


Unfortunately, you're spot on. Most folks are content with the cableco DVR and will augment that experience in greater numbers with inexpensive boxes that have no recurring fees - such as the $60 Roku or $99 Apple TV. Regarding,the "Roku with a tuner" quip... Boxee has already put a stake in the ground, it's coming. And that excites me.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Is Boxee going to support Cablecard and all the nonsense that goes with it?

I think all except the diehard Tivo fanbois here acknowledge that Tivo has lost its edge on the consumer end, with no appreciable effort to get it back.


----------



## davezatz

slowbiscuit said:


> Is Boxee going to support Cablecard and all the nonsense that goes with it?


I can't imagine they would. In fact, I'd advise them not to. It's a much cheaper/safer bet to simply go with an ATSC OTA tuner. Maybe one day the son-of-AllVid will set us and the companies we love free.


----------



## atmuscarella

It is actually pretty easy to understand why TiVo is losing stand alone subs. What is not so clear is what if anything they can do about it.

Note when this started - 2007

The transition from analog to digital and SD to HD has not been TiVo's friend.

Before the transition: 

Tivo worked very well with analog cable you just plugged it in nothing else.
TiVo worked ok with Satellite - it controled the satellite boxes pretty good.
TiVo worked very well with OTA
After the transition:

TiVo works with digital cable but only with cable cards, lots of hassle, and more fees from the cable company. 
TiVo still works with SD satellite but only with older discontinued Series 1 & 2 models and is locked out of the HD Satellite market completely. 
TiVo still works very well with OTA.

So to sum it up TiVo is now locked out of the Satellite market (kiss 25 million possible customers good by) and has the hassle and cost of cable cards imposed on their users to work with cable.

Does anyone really question why stand alone subs are going down?

Now the "what can they do about it" part. My guess is nothing much but many people believe that some of the following would help: 

Implement streaming to insure multi room viewing works
Provide more access to Internet based content from sites such as Hulu +
Improve their user interface (UI).
I am sure others could add to this list. But until the issue of being locked out of the Satellite market and being forced to use a half assed solution like cable cards is changed I just don't believe much of anything is going to help them in the Stand Alone market.

Thanks,


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Relatively minor updates won't cut it anymore. I think Tivo acquired their initial success because they disrupted the TV market. Now that 95% of the market has a me-too product, it's going to take another disruption to get noticed again.

But they haven't demonstrated any... heart in going down that direction. They're just buying time until they can partner with, and essentially be absorbed by, the borg.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

BigJimOutlaw said:


> But they haven't demonstrated any... heart in going down that direction. They're just buying time until they can partner with, and essentially be absorbed by, the borg.


that heart was removed when they swapped out CEOs from the original guy that was tech/disruptive oriented and put in the deal maker.

Frankly we all keep assuming that with some disruptive thing (run a Boxee like thing inside the TiVo DVR) that sales will increase. I think the stand alone DVR market is simply tough with all other entrants bowing out already. So what is TiVo to do other than keep its own IP value up and make deals if it hopes to stay around as a company.


----------



## dgh

ZeoTiVo said:


> I think the stand alone DVR market is simply tough with all other entrants bowing out already.


I worked for a company that was developing a DVR in the 90s. We had the technology running but we could never make the business case. We kept coming to the conclusion that satellite and cable companies would rule this space and the most we could be was a (relatively generic) technology provider, which wasn't acceptable for us. So we cancelled the program and I bought a TiVo.

So TiVo's position makes me a little sad, but we couldn't think of anything either so it's pretty impressive that it's lasted this long.


----------



## JimboG

atmuscarella said:


> After the transition:
> 
> TiVo works with digital cable but only with cable cards, lots of hassle, and *more fees* from the cable company.
> TiVo still works with SD satellite but only with older discontinued Series 1 & 2 models and is locked out of the HD Satellite market completely.
> TiVo still works very well with OTA.


Actually, you usually need to pay more to rent a cable box than to rent cable cards. The cable company may try to stick you with a truck roll fee, but the ongoing cost of the cable cards should yield a modest cost savings.

That said, the cable companies make it a real pain in the hinter parts to get the cable card working correctly.:down:


----------



## MediaLivingRoom

To build an Adobe Flash Platform UI on TiVo can not take this long. The API's for Hulu Plus can NOT be hard to access and build. What gives!!! It would only take a team of 5-6 programers and about 30 days.


----------



## orangeboy

MediaLivingRoom said:


> To build an Adobe Flash Platform UI on TiVo can not take this long. The API's for Hulu Plus can NOT be hard to access and build. What gives!!! It would only take a team of 5-6 programers and about 30 days.


Is that how long it took your team to build the app on your DVR?


----------



## Fofer

oh come on now. I doubt TiVo even has 5-6 programmers left. They're obviously in a death spiral. I've given up any optimism. It wad nice knowing ya, TiVo.


----------



## aadam101

MediaLivingRoom said:


> To build an Adobe Flash Platform UI on TiVo can not take this long. The API's for Hulu Plus can NOT be hard to access and build. What gives!!! It would only take a team of 5-6 programers and about 30 days.


I don't think this one is Tivo's fault. Have you see how poorly Hulu+ works on devices other than a computer? Take a look at the reviews on iTunes. They are almost all negative. They are plagued with technical problems.

I still think Tivo had no business making such a premature announcement.


----------



## davezatz

aadam101 said:


> I don't think this one is Tivo's fault. Have you see how poorly Hulu+ works on devices other than a computer? Take a look at the reviews on iTunes. They are almost all negative. They are plagued with technical problems.


Hulu Plus works fine on my iPhone and other devices. I suspect the negatory reviews are from folks who don't like the content and/or don't want to pay. The only problem I've had on the Roku and PS3 were overscan related, and supposedly those were corrected within the last few weeks. On the iPhone, I prefer Hulu Plus to Netflix - better UI and more consistant streaming.


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> Folks who understand, like us, may want those features. But I doubt the average citizen appreciates distinctions in "DVR" functionality - they're all basically about the same to them.


While I agree in part, with TiVo being a premium product these days, I think they have to offer at least the features the MSOs offer without conditions. All the cable companies these days seem to be pushing the MRV but of course TiVo offers it with a large asterisk. As soon as your response is well it depends you lose people.

I do agree TiVo has pretty much turned their back on the retail customers to focus on the MSOs which while necessary is unfortunate. It will be curious if Allvid does roll out the way consumers want if TiVo decides to change its focus and will it be too late if it isn't already?


----------



## aadam101

davezatz said:


> Hulu Plus works fine on my iPhone and other devices. I suspect the negatory reviews are from folks who don't like the content and/or don't want to pay. The only problem I've had on the Roku and PS3 were overscan related, and supposedly those were corrected within the last few weeks. On the iPhone, I prefer Hulu Plus to Netflix - better UI and more consistant streaming.


Many of the iTunes reviews are about the technical problems. You are right though, many people don't like the ads. The bottom line is that this is not a very popular product. I think Tivo has really missed the mark with this one. The Premiere is unpopular as it is.....so Tivo's solution is to integrate another unpopular product with it?


----------



## Fofer

aadam101 said:


> The bottom line is that this is not a very popular product.


What are you basing this on? iTunes reviews?


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> What are you basing this on? iTunes reviews?


Reality


----------



## ZeoTiVo

aadam101 said:


> That's not what Tivo wants. TiVo wants to put as many logos on their marketing material as possible. They can put Netflix, Pandora, Amazon, Apple, etc. They also want to add Hulu to this list. DVR functionality is second to Tivo's marketing. Marketing is the only thing they have consistently done well over the past decade.


aside from streaming to bring back full MRV functionality the rest of it is there in some form. I can go to any other TiVo NPL via the NPL in my TiVo - it is an extra step that some do not want and I understand that, but for me it keeps the content more organized as I pretty much know what is on the other TiVo DVRs and descriptive DVR names makes it easy for the family.

I can schedule now via season pass manager online and deal with conflicts pretty easily - again I understand that is another step and also not with the remote in front of the TV but the only time I have issues that really require cooperative scheduling is when a bunch of new shows start up and I am online anyhow to decide which ones - having a tab in my browser to schedule them is pretty simple.

so for me - all those marketing logos acyually do represent added value. Now if they could just pretty up the interface to those content providers such as Netflix.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

innocentfreak said:


> It will be curious if Allvid does roll out the way consumers want if TiVo decides to change its focus and will it be too late if it isn't already?


frankly I do indeed think TiVo is simply holding on and trying to maintain altitude in the death spiral until something like ALLvid comes out and gives them a chance to sell a DVR that is easy for the consumer to install and start using.

That translates into less for us current stand alone users, and Allvid may never be but there it is.


----------



## Fofer

magnus said:


> Reality


----------



## hahathatsfunny

MediaLivingRoom said:


> To build an Adobe Flash Platform UI on TiVo can not take this long. The API's for Hulu Plus can NOT be hard to access and build. What gives!!! It would only take a team of 5-6 programers and about 30 days.


I think it's because TiVo realizes it's not super crucial to support Hulu Plus. Really, Hulu Plus competes with the idea of having a TiVo, as the bread and butter service is both in the replay of recent network shows after the initial run. Amazon VOD, Netflix and Pandora primary purpose is different.

The last thing Tivo wants is customers to cancel their TiVo subscription while they viewed Hulu Plus sufficien, that they go for a Roku for Hulu Plus.

Maybe I'm wrong and Hulu Plus will be on TiVo. I have tried Hulu Plus on Roku and anyways think it's lowsy. The interface was difficult to use (gladly take the TiVo interface from 10 years ago), there were commercials on the shows, no CBS shows, no FX shows, and not worth the $8/mo fee by any stretch.

I think TiVo should support Crackle, which is free, and whose focus is streaming classic tv shows, some unavailable from the typical cable channels most people receive.


----------



## Fofer

hahathatsfunny said:


> I think it's because TiVo realizes it doesn't want to support Hulu Plus. Hulu Plus competes with the idea of having a TiVo. The last thing Tivo wants is customers to cancel their TiVo subscription and use the Tivo box for Hulu Plus.
> 
> An analogy is Best Buy not selling Amazon's Kindle. Staples will as Staples doesn't view Amazon as a competitor. Best Buy in return is selling B&N's Nook device.
> 
> Likewise, I go to my grocery store and they sell giftcards. But, they don't sell giftcards to Wal-Mart and other grocery stores.
> 
> TiVo realizes that Pandora, Netflix, Amazon are different enough not to compete with its service, and can be complementary, but Hulu Plus (which is basically packaging network TV shows primarily, and at a cost) crosses a point where it competes against Tivo.


ummm.... then why would they *announce* that they're partnering with Hulu to integrate Hulu with TiVo Premiere?


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> ummm.... then why would they *announce* that they're partnering with Hulu to integrate Hulu with TiVo Premiere?


Um, because they feel that they have to jump off the bridge too.


----------



## Fofer

huh?  you're continuing to not make much sense. 

are you're saying they knew it would be a conflict of interest, and they had no intention of rolling in Hulu Plus, but they made the announcement anyway, as some sort of suicidal lie?

ooooookay......


----------



## magnus

Nope, I'm saying that they had to say that they would do it because everyone else was jumping on that bandwagon. Even though it really does not make sense to do so....as the previous poster suggested.

Truth be told.... if Hulu Plus was really everything that everyone thinks it is.... then I _might_ be tempted to go with Roku only.... again.... for the reason that the previous poster mentioned.


----------



## seattlewendell

> Originally Posted by hahathatsfunny
> 
> I think it's because TiVo realizes it doesn't want to support Hulu Plus. Hulu Plus competes with the idea of having a TiVo. The last thing Tivo wants is customers to cancel their TiVo subscription and use the Tivo box for Hulu Plus.
> 
> An analogy is Best Buy not selling Amazon's Kindle. Staples will as Staples doesn't view Amazon as a competitor. Best Buy in return is selling B&N's Nook device.
> 
> Likewise, I go to my grocery store and they sell giftcards. But, they don't sell giftcards to Wal-Mart and other grocery stores.
> 
> TiVo realizes that Pandora, Netflix, Amazon are different enough not to compete with its service, and can be complementary, but Hulu Plus (which is basically packaging network TV shows primarily, and at a cost) crosses a point where it competes against Tivo.


I happen to know for a fact that Best Buy would love to sell the Kindle but have been unable to come to terms with Amazon.


----------



## Fofer

magnus said:


> Nope, I'm saying that they had to say that they would do it because everyone else was jumping on that bandwagon. Even though it really does not make sense to do so....as the previous poster suggested.
> 
> Truth be told.... if Hulu Plus was really everything that everyone thinks it is.... then I _might_ be tempted to go with Roku only.... again.... for the reason that the previous poster mentioned.


Okay, well, just FYI, the phrase "jump off the bridge" means something entirely different from "jumping on that bandwagon." 

Words, they mean things.

Now, back to the nonsense at hand...


----------



## Fofer

seattlewendell said:


> I happen to know for a fact that Best Buy would love to sell the Kindle but have been unable to come to terms with Amazon.


seattlewendell, please edit your post... your tags make that quote look like it came from _my_ fingers, and I'd never type something quite that... shall we say... uninformed?


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> Okay, well, just FYI, the phrase "jump off the bridge" means something entirely different from "jumping on that bandwagon."
> 
> Words, they mean things.
> 
> Now, back to the nonsense at hand...


Ok, but they kinda did both. Your eyes getting tired yet from all of that rolling?


----------



## davezatz

seattlewendell said:


> I happen to know for a fact that Best Buy would love to sell the Kindle but have been unable to come to terms with Amazon.


Uh... Best Buy currently sells the Kindle in store. Next to the Nook and Sony Reader, in fact.


----------



## aaronwt

Hulu+ will be on there. It's already been confirmed. It's just a matter of when they release it.


----------



## innocentfreak

Looks like the 360 may be getting Hulu Plus on 4/29.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/26/hulu-plus-comes-to-xbox-360-april-29th-according-to-oxm/


----------



## Mike-Mike

I hope TiVo is soon


----------



## MediaLivingRoom

Now... almost 7 Months = 04/27/2011 - 09/28/2010


----------



## WizarDru

Fofer said:


> Okay, well, just FYI, the phrase "jump off the bridge" means something entirely different from "jumping on that bandwagon."
> 
> Words, they mean things.
> 
> Now, back to the nonsense at hand...


I'm assuming his reference was to the old mom adage: "If all of your friends jumped off a bridge, would you, too?" That is, all of the other services were doing it and TiVo doesn't really want to support it, but they don't want to be the odd man out.

And I can answer where Hulu Plus is...apparently its on the Xbox 360 next month.


----------



## aaronwt

I really need Hulu+ on TiVo now after this crap with Sony.


----------



## davezatz

aaronwt said:


> I really need Hulu+ on TiVo now after this crap with Sony.


Yeah, what a cluster. Sort of puts TiVo's email list breach via that third party in perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## NYHeel

aaronwt said:


> I really need Hulu+ on TiVo now after this crap with Sony.


What did Sony do?


----------



## Fofer

got hacked.
big time.
and turned off their playstation network as
a result.
hulu on ps3 works over the playstation network
so now, hulu doesn't work on ps3.


----------



## Aero 1

According to this video tweeted an hour ago from TIVO, Richard can't stream hulu plus from his cableco dvr like Paul can on his premiere. If you blink, you'll miss the coming soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/63383291646066688
They are like to market a so far failed promise


----------



## magnus

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Now... almost 7 Months = 04/27/2011 - 09/28/2010


Probably be on TiVo the same day. They would announce it but.... That's another thread.


----------



## lamotte

thinking if we get lucky maybe they will release it in time for xmas and hulu + on xmas day


----------



## gamerguy-n-TX

Hulu+ launched on the Xbox360 yesterday.


----------



## TheWGP

gamerguy-n-TX said:


> Hulu+ launched on the Xbox360 yesterday.


Maybe now the Tivo engineers have a better example to go on so they'll get theirs out.


----------



## rainwater

TheWGP said:


> Maybe now the Tivo engineers have a better example to go on so they'll get theirs out.


Hulu dictates the design of it's app on all platforms. How much they are involved in direct development, I am not sure. However, every Hulu app generally looks and feels the exact same way. So TiVo doesn't benefit any by seeing another platform with Hulu.


----------



## mikeyts

rainwater said:


> Hulu dictates the design of it's app on all platforms. How much they are involved in direct development, I am not sure. However, every Hulu app generally looks and feels the exact same way.


Not in the case of the Xbox, where its look and feel are very similar to the dashboard, Netflix and Zune Video Marketplace UIs:



Spoiler



Xbox 360 Hulu Plus










Zune Pass (Music)










Xbox 360 Dashboard










Zune Video Marketplace










Xbox 360 Netflix










Like Zune Video and Netflix, Hulu Plus on the Xbox can be controlled with voice and gestures if you have a Kinect on your system.


----------



## djwilso

I just tried it out on my Xbox 360 tonight, and I have to say it works very well. The interface is more snazzy than the one on the Roku, however the Roku Hulu+ works really well too.

TiVo did a really good job with their Pandora interface, so hopefully they can come through with something good for Hulu+ as well.


----------



## mikeyts

I just watched the pilot of "No Ordinary Family" (I passed on watching it to this point, but I've been curious)--very smooth, 720p HD, 5.1 sound. They're using very good adaptive bit rate tech, as good as Zune Video. Once you start watching, the control interface is precisely the same as Zune Video and ESPN3.

When I tried it before on the PS3, I was getting horrible video quality, which may have changed--I'll try it again if PSN ever returns. That experience gave me a bad impression and I cancelled my trial on the day that I started it.

I've given them some payment information which expands my trial to a month (hopefully ditching the incessant Jack's Beef Jerky "Messin' With Sasquatch" ads ). I'm not sure how useful this will be given that I've got Netflix (on 5 players ) and Amazon Prime Video, but it's worth checking out for a month or two.


----------



## mikeyts

I've watched a bit more and I'm not sure how I feel about the ad interruptions. There are only half a dozen in a "one hour" program, but still. Also I can't figure out how to place a season of television series in my queue; I can only do it one episode at a time and when I've watched an episode, it gets removed.


----------



## KCcardsfan

Mike,

When you find the series you want and hit the subscribe link it should give you the option for all episodes. When you choose that it should move everything over. The other option is first run only getting the new shows.


----------



## jseeley

I wrote Hulu to see if they knew ANYTHING about a release date, of course not...



Hulu Support said:


> Thanks for your email. I understand your concern, but as of now all the information we have regarding this release is that it is in testing stages. All Registered TiVo devices and Hulu Plus users will be notified when the service becomes available. Unfortunately, there is no official timeline for release at this time.
> 
> In addition to TiVo, we have a lot of great devices and TV's coming soon. For more information on supported devices, please feel free to visit our Hulu Plus Device page (hulu.com/plus/devices). On this page, you can even sign up to be notified when we release TiVo support, or for any other announced device.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris
> Hulu Support


----------



## TexasGrillChef

As much as I would agree with you, on why it is taking so long to bring Hulu + to the TiVo....

My biggest question is this. Don't you have any other items that have Hulu + capability?

I ask that because seems like everything else has it allready. My TV has it, My Xbox has it, My Blu-ray player has it.

Not that I have one & realize that Sony is having "issues" right now, but even the Sony Playstation 3 has it.

The list goes on as well....

So while I do agree... Why is it taking so long to bring it to the TiVo, For me at least it isn't that big a deal. If I want to watch Hulu + I will watch it using the TV, or the Xbox, or even my Blu-ray player. Same goes with Netflix as well. As all 3 of those units have Netflix capability. In fact the interface on a few of those units with Netflix is much better than with the interface on the TiVo. I am sure the same will go with Hulu + when it gets here.

So do you not have another device with Hulu +?

TGC


----------



## Fofer

For some folks, it's about their TV setup, and switching inputs, relying on a universal remote control, showing the wife and kids how to use it... and having to rely on multiple devices can be more hassle than it's worth.

And for others, it's about the principle. TiVo sold us with their marketing pitch, this "one box" would rule them all and that Hulu Plus was on the way...

...and we're still waiting.

That's understandably annoying, when we pay a premium for the equipment and monthly service. This company doesn't have a great track record with delivering on their promises. Certainly not in any timely manner, that's for sure.


----------



## jseeley

TexasGrillChef said:


> So do you not have another device with Hulu +?


Yup, PS3, no worky anymore 

Also have a computer hooked up to my "home entertainment center" so that will work, but I plopped down the money for the "one box experience" of Tivo...

I actually love Netflix on Tivo more than other devices; The search feature was great... though that seems to have broken now for TV shows with multiple seasons now that Netflix has collapsed multiple seasons into single show groups which list all episodes from all seasons.

I was ready to sign up for Amazon Prime to give it a try too, but the instant streaming doesn't work on Tivo. Apparently they are working on it, but I'm not holding my breathe for that one.


----------



## audioscience

Hulu + on Xbox is pretty good. I like the 360 interface overall and prefer Netflix on it since you can browse much more easily.

That being said, I'm glad I was able to preview Hulu + on the 360. It doesn't offer much for me as I already record any show I'd watch on it on my Tivo. And the commercials suck. At least now I know I wouldn't want to pay for it.


----------



## jcthorne

Fofer said:


> For some folks, it's about their TV setup, and switching inputs, relying on a universal remote control, showing the wife and kids how to use it... and having to rely on multiple devices can be more hassle than it's worth.


For us, this is EXACTLY the issue. We really do use ONE tivo interface for all media on all tvs in the house. Adding any additional devices to the mix is just not worth the complication and reduction of usability it brings.

When hulu plus comes to tivo, I may consider it. Until then, its really not an option. At the moment, no other SINGLE device provides the one box integrated solution that Tivo does, so I put up with the problems and missing features that come with it.


----------



## twhiting9275

be patient. You're NOT paying Tivo for this feature, you're not paying anyone for this feature. They'll have it when it's good and ready.

Do you recall them setting a specific time/date for this? I sure don't. Again, they'll get it there when they think it's ready for release!


----------



## Fofer

So, May 2015 is fair game?

Oh, please.


----------



## orangeboy

Fofer said:


> So, May 2015 is fair game?
> 
> Oh, please.


So, uh, you solve that rebus yet? It's been like 4 months now.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Fofer said:


> And for others, it's about the principle. TiVo sold us with their marketing pitch, this "one box" would rule them all and that Hulu Plus was on the way...
> 
> ...and we're still waiting.
> 
> That's understandably annoying, when we pay a premium for the equipment and monthly service. This company doesn't have a great track record with delivering on their promises. Certainly not in any timely manner, that's for sure.


Exactly.


----------



## Fofer

orangeboy said:


> So, uh, you solve that rebus yet? It's been like 4 months now.


Once I start selling a product (with associated service fees) that promises that it comes with a "solution to the rebus!" then perhaps your post will make one iota of sense.

Until then... nice try, kiddo.


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> So, May 2015 is fair game?
> 
> Oh, please.


Still not tired of all that eye rolling yet? Maybe you should re-read their press release. The previous poster is correct. No date is specified.


----------



## davezatz

magnus said:


> Maybe you should re-read their press release. The previous poster is correct. No date is specified.


No date was specified for completing the HDUI or modernizing the Netflix app either. Some folks have more patience than others.

As for me, for the first time in years I'll be down to just one active unit shortly (Lifetimed Premiere) and will be cancelling my MSD-ed Series3. If I'm flipping inputs already for Hulu Plus, YouTube, Netflix, ESPN3, I'd rather use a FiOS DVR that gives me OnDemand, channel search in the UI, and an iPhone app.


----------



## Fofer

The apologists in this thread are hilarious.


----------



## steve614

I hope TiVo is working to push one big update. HDUI finished, 2nd core enabled, improvement to the Netfix app and finally, Hulu +.
Then TiVo can say "ALL of you, S.T.F.U.!" 











One can dream.


----------



## mikeyts

Fofer said:


> The apologists in this thread are hilarious.


Naw--the unjustified whiners are .


----------



## Fofer

How bizarre. Do you seek out threads where folks are venting about unfulfilled promises, and complain about their complaining? That makes you feel good? I find it all very strange.


----------



## jseeley

twhiting9275 said:


> be patient. You're NOT paying Tivo for this feature, you're not paying anyone for this feature. They'll have it when it's good and ready.
> 
> Do you recall them setting a specific time/date for this? I sure don't. Again, they'll get it there when they think it's ready for release!


but I am paying tivo... and hulu... 

no one can recall a specific date because none was ever mentioned, but Roku and Tivo were announced at the same time... I guess I expected them to be released at similar times. Obviously I bet on the wrong horse...


----------



## Fofer

I think the reason so many of us are upset is because it's pretty clear TiVo's in over their head, and failing faster than they ever have before. Their inability to get on board immediately with Hulu Plus, and with Amazon Instant Prime, shows a distinct lack of agility. It doesn't feel good to be betting on a dying horse.


----------



## jcthorne

And yet, NO ONE offers a box that does what Tivo already does in one package. Try complaining in the Fios forums that thier dvr does not integrate your media files on your home network or OTA channels etc.

There is no one box that does everything. Tivo offers one combination, other companies offer a different mix. Some just work better for some customers than others.

Tivo found its initial popularity in the late 90s and early 2000s because they offered a uninqe feature to cable and sat subscribers...the dvr.

Today I think tivo has the biggest chance with cord cutters using the current box. If they could build a box with mpeg4 encoders built in, they could go back to the IR blaster model and work with any cable or sat system as well. Toss cable card and other DRM BS asside. But who knows what tivo thinks is its target customer. It may not be us at all.


----------



## aadam101

jcthorne said:


> And yet, NO ONE offers a box that does what Tivo already does in one package. Try complaining in the Fios forums that thier dvr does not integrate your media files on your home network or OTA channels etc.
> 
> There is no one box that does everything. Tivo offers one combination, other companies offer a different mix. Some just work better for some customers than others.
> 
> Tivo found its initial popularity in the late 90s and early 2000s because they offered a uninqe feature to cable and sat subscribers...the dvr.
> 
> Today I think tivo has the biggest chance with cord cutters using the current box. If they could build a box with mpeg4 encoders built in, they could go back to the IR blaster model and work with any cable or sat system as well. Toss cable card and other DRM BS asside. But who knows what tivo thinks is its target customer. It may not be us at all.


I think the FIOS people are looking to make their box perfect before they go and start adding new features. This is Tivo's problem. They have half assed every new feature for years and then forget about it and move onto something else. They have been on a marketing mission to get as many third party logos on their package as possible.

The Netflix/Youtube/Amazon apps are a joke compared to most other boxes.

The iPad app is an exception to this. It actually works pretty well.


----------



## TheWGP

Fofer said:


> I think the reason so many of us are upset is because it's pretty clear TiVo's in over their head, and failing faster than they ever have before. Their inability to get on board immediately with Hulu Plus, and with Amazon Instant Prime, shows a distinct lack of agility. It doesn't feel good to be betting on a dying horse.


+1 - this is my biggest worry with Tivo, that they just can't hack it anymore. There are signs of death throes, the litigation is all they really seem interested in anymore. We'll see if that changes much anytime soon with one suit out of the way!


----------



## mikeyts

I bought my Series3 in early 2007, four or five months after launch, before it had a Netflix player or Amazon or Blockbuster or YouTube or Pandora or Picasa or any of that crap. I paid a _lot_ more than a freakin' Premiere cost for it. I bought it because it was the best HD DVR solution available--to my mind, it still is.

I don't need for it to do all of that other stuff--just about every STB, BD player and television on the market today can do all of that, but none of them is a TiVo DVR. I have 4 devices other than TiVo on which I can watch Netflix (including the current best-in-class Netflix player on the PS3) and 2 embedded Hulu Plus players (Xbox and PS3) but I still use my TiVo daily for what it does best--watching live and recorded television.

If you gotta have Hulu Plus today, spend $80 for a Roku XD. If not, just wait--TiVo promised it, it's coming. Maybe it didn't get here when _you_ thought it was coming, but what do you know about what's on TiVo's plate and the amount of resources they can afford to apply to developing it? They're adding it gratis--it doesn't add that much value to the device and probably won't sell any significant number of retail boxes.

They probably shouldn't have mentioned it and just had it show up one day, like Pandora .


----------



## jseeley

mikeyts said:


> ...it doesn't add that much value to the device and probably won't sell any significant number of retail boxes.


It's announcement got me to buy it and I'm sure others on this thread. If it didn't matter why would anyone be in this thread?  But you're probably correct, Premiere actually getting its promised feature probably won't convince anyone to buy one because everyone that was interested already bought its based on the initial announcement. I could have just stuck with my series1 which has been serving me well since 2000...


----------



## slowbiscuit

aadam101 said:


> The iPad app is an exception to this. It actually works pretty well.


Probably because it was outsourced to a third party that does these apps for a living. Unlike Tivo, which seems to do patent litigation for a living now.


----------



## ufo4sale

slowbiscuit said:


> Probably because it was outsourced to a third party that does these apps for a living. Unlike Tivo, which seems to do patent litigation for a living now.


Why continue to innovate if people are just going to rip off your ideas anyway.


----------



## mikeyts

jseeley said:


> I could have just stuck with my series1 which has been serving me well since 2000...


I had a Philips Series1 and then a silver Sony one (the Philips died and I gave it to a friend because I couldn't wait for it to be fixed ). I'd used a couple of early devices to program my VCR from a grid guide (one was called VideoGuide and the other was Microsoft WebTV). When TiVo hit the market I jumped on it.

My Series1 was set aside when I got my first HD cable DVR (summer of 2004, I think). Having bought an HDTV a couple of years earlier, it was killing me to not be able to record it.


----------



## aadam101

slowbiscuit said:


> Probably because it was outsourced to a third party that does these apps for a living. Unlike Tivo, which seems to do patent litigation for a living now.


Well now that Tivo has a little cash, maybe they will start outsourcing more of their development


----------



## MichaelK

ufo4sale said:


> Why continue to innovate if people are just going to rip off your ideas anyway.


yeah - it doesn't work for apple that they make something successful and then everyone copies.

steve jobs is on the verge of bankruptcy.

oh wait....

no apple phanbois here- I'm an android kind of guy. But doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that many companies mimic apple. It's funny that steve jobs has fits and public meltdowns about it- but the guy has a point at times.

My point is- if you innovate fast enough then it doesn't matter if everyone is copying the device you did last year- as long as you have a new device or feature this year.


----------



## aadam101

MichaelK said:


> yeah - it doesn't work for apple that they make something successful and then everyone copies.
> 
> steve jobs is on the verge of bankruptcy.
> 
> oh wait....
> 
> no apple phanbois here- I'm an android kind of guy. But doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that many companies mimic apple. It's funny that steve jobs has fits and public meltdowns about it- but the guy has a point at times.
> 
> My point is- if you innovate fast enough then it doesn't matter if everyone is copying the device you did last year- as long as you have a new device or feature this year.


Exactly. In the tech industry everyone is constantly ripping everyone else's ideas off. Some result in lawsuits, some don't. Successful companies still focus on improving their products and patent litigation takes a back seat. At Tivo, the opposite has happened. It's a weird strategy that hasn't been successful so far.

It's great that they won their latest lawsuit but their subs are still shrinking and their core product continues to be tossed out of households.


----------



## hhickman

steve614 said:


> I hope TiVo is working to push one big update. HDUI finished, 2nd core enabled, improvement to the Netfix app and finally, Hulu +.
> Then TiVo can say "ALL of you, S.T.F.U.!"
> 
> One can dream.


Now that's a good dream.. lol 

I want my MTV... err thats another decade..

I want my Hulu +!!!


----------



## davezatz

hhickman said:


> I want my MTV... err thats another decade..


I want my MTV... with music! (current decade)


----------



## mikeyts

davezatz said:


> I want my MTV... with music! (current decade)


Yeah--are there any music videos mixed in there with their scripted and reality series???


----------



## aaronwt

I haven't seen a music video in ages. MTV wasn't around when I grew up but I remember watching it in the mid eighties. 
I was amazed the last time I was somewhere that had it on. There weren't any music videos playing.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> I haven't seen a music video in ages. MTV wasn't around when I grew up but I remember watching it in the mid eighties.
> I was amazed the last time I was somewhere that had it on. There weren't any music videos playing.


I watch them every once and while but I have to get them on youtube or the MTV.com service for music vidoes. I do miss music videos though. I wish Pandora had the music videos running when you played the music.

They dumped music videos because there was no money in it though. It makes sense unfortunately.


----------



## hhickman

davezatz said:


> I want my MTV... with music! (current decade)


Yeah there is no music any more...


----------



## hhickman

aaronwt said:


> I haven't seen a music video in ages. MTV wasn't around when I grew up but I remember watching it in the mid eighties.
> I was amazed the last time I was somewhere that had it on. There weren't any music videos playing.


I remember watching MTV when it first launched... I found it on youtube not long ago and watched it again..


----------



## shwru980r

This channel is what MTV should be.

http://www.thecooltv.com/ChannelGuide.php


----------



## atmuscarella

shwru980r said:


> This channel is what MTV should be.
> 
> http://www.thecooltv.com/ChannelGuide.php


I get the one in Rochester NY (31.2) picture quality sucks sound quality is not much better. Of course if the music videos are to someones liking or not is a matter of personal opinion. Between the quality and the actual videos I rarely can stand to watch it, it also has way to many commercials if someone is trying to watch it live.

But at least they do play music videos.

Thanks,


----------



## mikeyts

On a historical note, MTV was launched at 12:01 AM on Saturday, 1 August 1981 with this clip, "Video Killed the Radio Star" by The Buggles. Coming up on their 30th anniversary.

Of course, none of this has anything to do with Hulu Plus .


----------



## magnus

I want my Hulu.... without all the damn commercials.


----------



## shwru980r

atmuscarella said:


> I get the one in Rochester NY (31.2) picture quality sucks sound quality is not much better. Of course if the music videos are to someones liking or not is a matter of personal opinion. Between the quality and the actual videos I rarely can stand to watch it, it also has way to many commercials if someone is trying to watch it live.
> 
> But at least they do play music videos.
> 
> Thanks,


I record "From the Road" every Thursday, which features live performances. I rarely watch anything live anyway.


----------



## mikeyts

magnus said:


> I want my Hulu.... without all the damn commercials.


You do realize that Hulu Plus still has ads. It just offers a larger variety of content.


----------



## magnus

mikeyts said:


> You do realize that Hulu Plus still has ads. It just offers a larger variety of content.


Yep... debatable on the larger variety.


----------



## WizarDru

mikeyts said:


> You do realize that Hulu Plus still has ads. It just offers a larger variety of content.


Which is why I've never subscribed to it. Hulu without the commercials might be worth something. Hulu with LESS commercials just pushes me to the torrents or Netflix or DVDs.


----------



## KCcardsfan

Netflix and DVD's are ok if you don't want access to current season shows and torrents are OK if you don't mind violating copyright laws. I know people who have gotten cease and desist letters from their providers in relation to torrents they have downloaded. They can be tracked.


----------



## aaronwt

I'm hoping with this new update that all TiVo has to do is "flip a switch" and it will enable Hulu+.
The first thing I did with my five premieres after getting the new update was to see if it showed Hulu+ anywhere. But I did not see it.


----------



## sabixx

even 'flipping a switch' would take tivo 8-10 months


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> I'm hoping with this new update that all TiVo has to do is "flip a switch" and it will enable Hulu+.
> The first thing I did with my five premieres after getting the new update was to see if it showed Hulu+ anywhere. But I did not see it.


At least one investor seems to think this is also the case. TiVo has their call next week and may do it then according to the post over at zatznotfunny.com.

I wonder if we will see Amazon and Hulu turned on at the same time.


----------



## MrSkippy53

innocentfreak said:


> At least one investor seems to think this is also the case. TiVo has their call next week and may do it then according to the post over at zatznotfunny.com.
> 
> I wonder if we will see Amazon and Hulu turned on at the same time.


I bet there is more hope for Hulu+ than Amazon Prime


----------



## hhickman

MrSkippy53 said:


> I bet there is more hope for Hulu+ than Amazon Prime


Not going to hold my breath for either..


----------



## Wislander

What about Crackle? (http://www.crackle.com) Would like to see that on my TiVo too


----------



## Videodrome

I just have my Sony internet TV. They have better netflix , amazon (prime), hulu, youtube, and crackle. Now i am serious about going to Moxi, or htpc.


----------



## innocentfreak

Wislander said:


> What about Crackle? (http://www.crackle.com) Would like to see that on my TiVo too


At one point it was, but I don't know if it still is. It was on the older platforms though and limited content.

http://www.crackle.com/blog/crackle-comes-to-tivo/


----------



## mikeyts

innocentfreak said:


> At one point it was, but I don't know if it still is. It was on the older platforms though and limited content.
> 
> http://www.crackle.com/blog/crackle-comes-to-tivo/


That stuff is still there, though it's definitely not the same as the recently launched "Crackle Channel" on Roku (which was the first I heard anything about Crackle).


----------



## Fofer

Yeah, (the new) Crackle on the iPad is pretty darn sweet. I was also able to jailbreak my AppleTV (2nd gen,) install XBMC, and then install a Crackle plug-in. Navigation's a pain, but it does in fact work.


----------



## innocentfreak

mikeyts said:


> That stuff is still there, though it's definitely not the same as the recently launched "Crackle Channel" on Roku (which was the first I heard anything about Crackle).





Fofer said:


> Yeah, (the new) Crackle on the iPad is pretty darn sweet. I was also able to jailbreak my AppleTV (2nd gen,) install XBMC, and then install a Crackle plug-in. Navigation's a pain, but it does in fact work.


Cool I will have to check it out on the iPad. I wonder if it is even incorporated into the search on the HD UI. It isn't one of the providers you can disable so my guess is no.


----------



## innocentfreak

dlayphoto tweeted this @TiVo and @TiVoDesign

http://twitter.com/#!/dlayphoto/status/71685782984863744










Guess this means it is close.


----------



## davezatz

innocentfreak said:


> Guess this means it is close.


Nice catch! But you missed the live link in sign.


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> Nice catch! But you missed the live link in sign.


LoL I saw it, but didn't even think to try it.


----------



## davezatz

Looks like TiVo pulled the webpage...


----------



## rdodolak

Yeah, but this popped up on the Hulu site a day or two ago. Previously this link didn't work ... looks like Hulu Plus on the TiVo Premiere is right around the corner.

http://www.hulu.com/plus/tivo


----------



## mikeyts

rdodolak said:


> Yeah, but this popped up on the Hulu site a day or two ago. Previously this link didn't work ... looks like Hulu Plus on the TiVo Premiere is right around the corner


Under TiVo on the Hulu Plus devices page it says "Coming Soon"--other devices say "Coming Later This Year".


----------



## kensteele

I just put my subscription on hold for 12 weeks.


----------



## innocentfreak

http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/23/hulu-plus-on-tivo-premiere-hands-on/

Hulu Plus hands on TiVo

This says it all to me though my guess is this is more Hulu and less TiVo.



> What we mean is that Hulu Plus on the TiVo is exactly like the others, and nothing like a TiVo. Launching Hulu via the TiVo My Shows menu is almost as jarring as switching inputs on your TV, with the exception of not switching remotes, obviously. The scrub bar changes, the menus are different, even the info view looks different.





> Now we admit this complaint is mostly superficial -- the real failure is the lack of unified search, making TiVo Premiere's universal search feature not so universal. That's right, when you search for The Office on your TiVo Premiere with Hulu Plus, you'll see results from your DVR, the guide, Netflix, and Amazon VOD; but you won't see results from Hulu Plus. TiVo tried to reassure us by saying "we are working on integrating the content into TiVo Search and plan to update with that functionality soon after," but we have a bad feeling this will be right after the rest of the Premiere UI is converted to HD.


Not showing on mine as of yet, but I have no real interest either.


----------



## shorties

innocentfreak said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/23/hulu-plus-on-tivo-premiere-hands-on/
> 
> Hulu Plus hands on TiVo
> 
> This says it all to me though my guess is this is more Hulu and less TiVo.
> 
> Not showing on mine as of yet, but I have no real interest either.


No universal search!? That was the whole point! That has always been the excuse for why we pay the TiVo service fee, so they can provide us services like that, (I know it's mostly for the guide data, but they have always claimed that TiVo gives you more then just your run of the mill box, heck Media Center's guide data is free!). And it took them 8 months to implement the exact same application that the PS3, 360, and all the others have! Man I can't wait for my contract with TiVo to be over, if implementations like this are just going to be delayed and half-baked, it's not worth it to me anymore.


----------



## innocentfreak

It sounds like it might be just an issue trying to integrate it. I am also thinking it might be related to the fact they were forced to use Hulu's interface rather than being free to use TiVos. 

It could also be issues with how the data comes from Hulu and they are still trying to implement it so that it works correctly.


----------



## aadam101

http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/23/hulu-plus-on-tivo-premiere-hands-on/

It's HERE!


----------



## innocentfreak

Only 30 minutes late


----------



## Fofer

OMG, it's so totally like TiVo to leave it all half-baked and inconsistent. What a joke.


----------



## orangeboy

innocentfreak said:


> It sounds like it might be just an issue trying to integrate it. I am also thinking it might be related to the fact they were forced to use Hulu's interface rather than being free to use TiVos...


_If_ TiVo can seal some more deals with the MSOs and become a bigger player in the DVR market, then they could man up and say: my platform, my interface. As it is right now, the app owners hold the power, and are forcing: my application, *my* interface. It's TiVo's playground, but the app owner has the ball.

I think in the long run, if TiVo can (or is allowed to) present a unified look to all the Video Provider apps, it would be much easier and quicker to bring in more providers. Instead of designing a bunch of new screens and button functionality for each provider, a "cookie cutter" method could be deployed, using a template and filling in the details. The end user experience would be much better too, without the need of figuring out why button "X" does this in one app, and does that in another.

I couldn't care less if the Hulu+ app looks the same on my TiVo as it does on the PS3/Xbox360/Blu-ray Player, things that I may or may not have. I do care that it doesn't look like the rest of my TiVo.


----------



## innocentfreak

Unfortunately this Hulu approach is also the same the cable companies are pushing for when it comes to Allvid. They want every provider to have their own look and feel rather than the device being able to use its own UI. They have called it the shopping mall approach where every store clearly tells you who owns and runs the store.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

orangeboy said:


> _I couldn't care less if the Hulu+ app looks the same on my TiVo as it does on the PS3/Xbox360/Blu-ray Player, things that I may or may not have. I do care that it doesn't look like the rest of my TiVo._


_

I could agree until you put Netflix in the above statement. Then I really want Netflix to look more like it does on a Roku/xbox/Wii.

TiVo needs to look after its playground and get those broken down basketball nets replaced. Then more folks might show up with their ball_


----------



## davezatz

ZeoTiVo said:


> I could agree until you put Netflix in the above statement. Then I really want Netflix to look more like it does on a Roku/xbox/Wii.


Yeah, I'm ok with more of an "app store" model - a universal interface would be OK if done well, modern, continually updated. But given the state of most TiVo apps, I say let the provider take ownership and go wild.


----------



## innocentfreak

I don't mind the app looking different. What I mind is when I am playing back content from that app. I want that to look like the TiVo experience. 

It should have looked similar to TiVo when playing back a show. Change the channel banner so it is green similar to how the Netflix is red, but keep the general TiVo design of the UI.


----------



## aaronwt

Finally! I'll need to check it out when I get home tonight.


----------



## KungFuCow

aaronwt said:


> Finally! I'll need to check it out when I get home tonight.


So new owners that didnt pay hardly anything for their units get 6 months free while those of us that paid FULL PRICE for this boat anchor and have been dealing with the growing pains since day 1 get a whole month free?

Thanks again, Tivo. You just keep proving how little my business means to you. Im sure all the Tivo fan boys will be along in a minute to put their Tivo spin on this.


----------



## plazman30

KungFuCow said:


> So new owners that didnt pay hardly anything for their units get 6 months free while those of us that paid FULL PRICE for this boat anchor and have been dealing with the growing pains since day 1 get a whole month free?
> 
> Thanks again, Tivo. You just keep proving how little my business means to you. Im sure all the Tivo fan boys will be along in a minute to put their Tivo spin on this.


Dude, it's not about you. You're a captive audience. It's about getting new customers. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## atmuscarella

KungFuCow said:


> So new owners that didnt pay hardly anything for their units get 6 months free while those of us that paid FULL PRICE for this boat anchor and have been dealing with the growing pains since day 1 get a whole month free?
> 
> Thanks again, Tivo. You just keep proving how little my business means to you. Im sure all the Tivo fan boys will be along in a minute to put their Tivo spin on this.


No spin at all, when companies start a new marketing campaign they rarely go back and offer the deal to previous customers.

Frankly from all of your TiVo sucks in every way possible posts. I suggest you sell your TiVos as it seems like you would be allot happier without them.

After that you can move on to the superior DVR you will be getting from your pay TV provider and come back and post all the things it does better than your TiVos did. I am sure it will give you 6 months of Hulu free, have a better Netflix app, better UI in HD, never miss a recording and work perfectly forever .

Thanks,


----------



## caryrae73

Do you have to sign up for hulu + to get it on the Premiere? I don't see under Find TV, movies, & videos and I did a connect to TiVo service now to see if it would load. I just missed getting the 6 months free, I just bought my Premiere last week. oh well


----------



## innocentfreak

I am guessing like when Pandora came out, they haven't turned it on yet. It is still early on the West Coast. The news just came out at midnight due to the lifting of the embargo. 

They may also wait until 14.8 hits everyone.


----------



## TheWGP

atmuscarella said:


> I am sure it will give you 6 months of Hulu free, have a better Netflix app, better UI in HD, never miss a recording and work perfectly forever.


Sure would be nice if TIVO could manage that!


----------



## TheWGP

caryrae73 said:


> Do you have to sign up for hulu + to get it on the Premiere? I don't see under Find TV, movies, & videos and I did a connect to TiVo service now to see if it would load. I just missed getting the 6 months free, I just bought my Premiere last week. oh well


I have a PXL with an activation date (for me - I bought it used) of 4/26/11 and was eligible for the 6 month free trial. Who knows how far back it goes... I have one with an activation date from January, but didn't try that, preferring to go for the better odds of the later TSN in case it would only take one TSN per email.

Anyway, it certainly seems that at least as far back as about a month, the 6-month free trial applies. It would probably be helpful for others to post activation dates and results.


----------



## gtrogue

Fofer said:


> OMG, it's so totally like TiVo to leave it all half-baked and inconsistent. What a joke.


Blame Hulu not Tivo. Hulu forces the UI on everyone. Netflix is the same.


----------



## sabixx

netflix is not the same. netflix on the ps3 and 360 are drastically better, so how can it be the same? netflix just forces you to use their style.


----------



## bensonr2

I was not able to sign up for the 6 month trial. Told me my DVR was ineligible. My Tivo activation date was 1/29/11.


----------



## caryrae73

TheWGP said:


> I have a PXL with an activation date (for me - I bought it used) of 4/26/11 and was eligible for the 6 month free trial. Who knows how far back it goes... I have one with an activation date from January, but didn't try that, preferring to go for the better odds of the later TSN in case it would only take one TSN per email.
> 
> Anyway, it certainly seems that at least as far back as about a month, the 6-month free trial applies. It would probably be helpful for others to post activation dates and results.


Good to know, Thanks. Never used Hulu before so not sure if it is something I will use after the free trial. Once I get Hulu on my Premiere I will post if I got the 6 months or not.


----------



## TheWGP

caryrae73 said:


> Good to know, Thanks. Never used Hulu before so not sure if it is something I will use after the free trial. Once I get Hulu on my Premiere I will post if I got the 6 months or not.


You can just go to the webpage - http://www.tivo.com/huluplusoffer and enter your TSN and email - it will tell you if you're eligible or not. No need to wait until Hulu+ is showing up on everyone's Tivo - in fact I'd recommend not waiting, in case this is some kind of loophole that might be closed later - the fine print DO say 5/23 or later, after all, but it's certainly worth a shot.


----------



## Fofer

gtrogue said:


> Blame Hulu not Tivo. Hulu forces the UI on everyone. Netflix is the same.


And yet, Netflix and Amazon VOD's content is included in TiVo's "universal" search. Hulu's is not.


----------



## mikeyts

gtrogue said:


> Blame Hulu not Tivo. Hulu forces the UI on everyone. Netflix is the same.


As I pointed out in this post above (with pics), Hulu didn't force its look-and-feel on the Xbox, and neither did Netflix. All of the apps on the Xbox are look-and-feel consistent with one another. Sony has choosen to take the generic Hulu and Netflix GUIs on the PS3, but I'm sure that they could have had XMB-flavored versions of either or both if they'd wanted, or have them in the future. No doubt going with a generic design is the fastest and cheapest way to get the app online.


----------



## seattlewendell

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/product-...u-plus/index.html?WT.ac=tivohome_huluplus_det
New Premiere customers get 6 months.
Current customers only get 1 month.


----------



## jseeley

aaronwt said:


> Finally! I'll need to check it out when I get home tonight.


Just checked mine.. no Hulu+ yet

but at least I know it's actually coming... :up:


----------



## caryrae73

TheWGP said:


> You can just go to the webpage - http://www.tivo.com/huluplusoffer and enter your TSN and email - it will tell you if you're eligible or not. No need to wait until Hulu+ is showing up on everyone's Tivo - in fact I'd recommend not waiting, in case this is some kind of loophole that might be closed later - the fine print DO say 5/23 or later, after all, but it's certainly worth a shot.


I just tried and did get the 6 months free trial, my TiVo was activated last week May 19th.


----------



## emerson42

I activated in April and it says I get it too.


----------



## orangeboy

KungFuCow said:


> So new owners that didnt pay hardly anything for their units get 6 months free while those of us that paid FULL PRICE for this boat anchor and have been dealing with the growing pains since day 1 get a whole month free?
> 
> Thanks again, Tivo. You just keep proving how little my business means to you. Im sure all the Tivo fan boys will be along in a minute to put their Tivo spin on this.


Not much different than cable/satellite "introductory offers", with free HBO and low price for new customers. Unless I'm wrong, an existing cable/sat customer isn't eligible for those offers either.


----------



## shorties

innocentfreak said:


> Unfortunately this Hulu approach is also the same the cable companies are pushing for when it comes to Allvid. They want every provider to have their own look and feel rather than the device being able to use its own UI. They have called it the shopping mall approach where every store clearly tells you who owns and runs the store.


Honestly that doesnt bother me, what bothers me is it took them 8 months to implement a system the exact same system that had been running on the PS3 before they even announced the TiVo support. And it bothers me that the universal search is missing, individual UIs is fine with me. I hope they at least add an easy way to jump into hulu plus from the iPad app, otherwise it's as big of a hurdle to jump into hulu plus on the TiVo as it is on my xbox, and that's just means I won't use it, and probably won't keep my hulu subscription.

And it REALLY irritates me that they waited for most of the regular season shows to finish before releasing this, hulu is only aventageous over Netflix because it gets new releases, but now it's essentially unnessisary until september when the fall season starts.


----------



## magnus

Fofer said:


> And yet, Netflix and Amazon VOD's content is included in TiVo's "universal" search. Hulu's is not.


I wondered what would be next.


----------



## magnus

shorties said:


> And it bothers me that the universal search is missing, individual UIs is fine with me.


And do you know if there is an API that Hulu has that will support that? I would think that Tivo would have added search (like Netflix and Amazon) if Hulu had the capability for a 3rd party to do that.


----------



## shwru980r

$8 per month to stream content that I could have recorded on the Tivo at no extra charge. No thanks.


----------



## daveak

shwru980r said:


> $8 per month to stream content that I could have recorded on the Tivo at no extra charge. No thanks.


And you get commercials with Hulu+


----------



## davezatz

shwru980r said:


> $8 per month to stream content that I could have recorded on the Tivo at no extra charge. No thanks.


I subscribe for the mobile access. It comes in handy at the gym, and surprisingly streams more reliably than Netflix when my bandwidth has been limited. TV-based access is a bonus when I hear about something on SNL and I'm thinking about watching Firefly.They also recently added select titles from the Criterion Collection - I assume there will be some we'll enjoy. But yet another subscription fee along with commercial interruption is off-putting for many, I agree.


----------



## daveak

davezatz said:


> ...and I'm thinking about watching Firefly.


You will not be disappointed. You need to commit to watching for at least 4 eps, some take a few shows to really appreciate it. And no commercials if you watch via NetFlix.


----------



## mikeyts

magnus said:


> And do you know if there is an API that Hulu has that will support that? I would think that Tivo would have added search (like Netflix and Amazon) if Hulu had the capability for a 3rd party to do that.


From that Engadget article:


> TiVo tried to reassure us by saying "we are working on integrating the content into TiVo Search and plan to update with that functionality soon after," but we have a bad feeling this will be right after the rest of the Premiere UI is converted to HD.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom

Just shy of 8 months.


----------



## Fofer

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Just shy of 8 months.


...to come out with something half-baked.


----------



## aaronwt

Fofer said:


> ...to come out with something half-baked.


How is Hulu+ half baked? It's just like Hulu+ on some other devices. It's works fine on the premiere.
Although I still don't understand why it wasn't out several months ago.


----------



## shorties

aaronwt said:


> How is Hulu+ half baked? It's just like Hulu+ on some other devices. It's works fine on the premiere.
> Although I still don't understand why it wasn't out several months ago.


Its half baked because the point of the premiere is supposed to be the unified search, the idea that you want to watch a show, you search for it, and TiVo will show you all the places that you can get it from. Now TiVo says they are working on bringing unified search to Hulu eventually, but like the engadget article states I'm sure it's coming, just after the HD ui and 2nd core.  seriously I would have been cool if TiVo hadn't included the search if Hulu had come out within a few months of them announcing it, but the only reasonable explanation for the 8 month wait seemed to be that they had to be designing the infrastructure that allows for universal search. Now that it seems they weren't I'm starting to think that they somehow made a licensing agreement with hulu to release it much later (after microsoft for the 360) so that it would cost them less. I mean seriously it was announced at the beginning of the fall season, and was released on one of the last weeks of the season. Hulu is really pointless for a lot of people over the summer because many use it to catch the shows they missed, not catch up on shows they haven't seen (heck hulu plus only has one season of a lot of currently airing shows) Netflix is a better option for catching up on shows they haven't seen because it has much more extensive back catalogues.


----------



## gtrogue

sabixx said:


> netflix is not the same. netflix on the ps3 and 360 are drastically better, so how can it be the same? netflix just forces you to use their style.


I meant in the way that they control the app. Netflix controls all it's apps. AFAIK, all devices now use a modified browser and HTML5 UI, that's why all the latest apps all look the same. Netflix on the PS3, Wii, Boxee, & Roku are all the same. The exceptions are Microsoft (XBOX), Apple, and Tivo.


----------



## larrs

I just browsed through the offerings on the web site. Am I missing something?

If not, it gets a big <YAWN> from me for $8/mo. If I already have Netflix (most of those older shows are there as well, plus more movies) and can record current shows on my Tivo, why do I need Hulu Plus?

Again, am I missing something?


----------



## nrc

larrs said:


> I just browsed through the offerings on the web site. Am I missing something?
> 
> If not, it gets a big <YAWN> from me for $7/mo. If I already have Netflix (most of those older shows are there as well, plus more movies) and can record current shows on my Tivo, why do I need Hulu Plus?
> 
> Again, am I missing something?


If so, then I'm missing it, too. Paying for content with unskippable commercials seems ridiculous to me. Of course with the content not showing up in TiVo search I'll never know what I'm missing.


----------



## socrplyr

nrc said:


> If so, then I'm missing it, too. Paying for content with unskippable commercials seems ridiculous to me. Of course with the content not showing up in TiVo search I'll never know what I'm missing.


That is generally what you paid for with cable until DVRs came along. I know there were VCRs, but people didn't use them like that so much.


----------



## Fofer

One of TiVo Premiere's biggest sales pitches is about its...

"Universal*** search"

***except when it isn't


----------



## orangeboy

shorties said:


> Its half baked because the point of the premiere is supposed to be the unified search, the idea that you want to watch a show, you search for it, and TiVo will show you all the places that you can get it from. Now TiVo says they are working on bringing unified search to Hulu eventually, but like the engadget article states I'm sure it's coming, just after the HD ui and 2nd core.  seriously I would have been cool if TiVo hadn't included the search if Hulu had come out within a few months of them announcing it, but the only reasonable explanation for the 8 month wait seemed to be that they had to be designing the infrastructure that allows for universal search. Now that it seems they weren't I'm starting to think that they somehow made a licensing agreement with hulu to release it much later (after microsoft for the 360) so that it would cost them less. I mean seriously it was announced at the beginning of the fall season, and was released on one of the last weeks of the season. Hulu is really pointless for a lot of people over the summer because many use it to catch the shows they missed, not catch up on shows they haven't seen (heck hulu plus only has one season of a lot of currently airing shows) Netflix is a better option for catching up on shows they haven't seen because it has much more extensive back catalogues.





Fofer said:


> One of TiVo Premiere's biggest sales pitches is about its...
> 
> "Universal*** search"
> 
> ***except when it isn't


Agreed. They should hold off releasing Hulu+ until they can get the the Search functionality completed. Oh wait - what's this thread about?


----------



## jseeley

jseeley said:


> Just checked mine.. no Hulu+ yet
> 
> but at least I know it's actually coming... :up:


Forced connection updates all day today... after about 30 I got 14.8

after my restart, still no Hulu+ :down:

(but thanks for downloading instructional videos showing how to use Hulu+ for me after the update)


----------



## Joe01880

davezatz said:


> I'm thinking about watching Firefly.


If you haven't yet, do not watch Serenity. Watch it later, after you have finnished Firefly.


----------



## mikeyts

Joe01880 said:


> If you haven't yet, do not watch Serenity. Watch it later, after you have finnished Firefly.


Seeing _Serenity_ (now one of my all-time favorite films) is what got me to watch the series. I'd tried it when it was on the air and was signally unimpressed by the couple of episode I saw back then; love it now.


----------



## sabixx

would be really hard to enjoy the series after serenity IMO, you basically know all the answers to the all the plot questions.


----------



## mikeyts

sabixx said:


> would be really hard to enjoy the series after serenity IMO, you basically know all the answers to the all the plot questions.


I don't agree with that at all. You know some stuff about the way the characters' relationships develop which are gradually revealed over the course of the series, but each episode plot stands on its own and was completely new to me. I'm certain that a significant number of people were instantly hooked by the film and watched the series who'd have never bothered with it otherwise.

To my mind _Serenity_ is a different story than is told by the _Firefly_ series.


Spoiler



In the film, the Tams seem to have only recently joined the crew and neither Sheperd Book or Inara is traveling with them, which is entirely inconsistent with the way things go down in _Firefly_.


----------



## shwru980r

davezatz said:


> They also recently added select titles from the Criterion Collection - I assume there will be some we'll enjoy.


I might be interested in this.


----------



## aaronwt

sabixx said:


> would be really hard to enjoy the series after serenity IMO, you basically know all the answers to the all the plot questions.


I specifically watched the series before I saw the movie i nthe theater. Since it was so few episodes it was easy to do. It was certainly better for me doing it that way since I knew the back story, characters etc. It made Serentity much more enjoyable for me that way.

Although I could also see watching the movie first, then watching the series, and then watching the movie again with a different frame of reference. I could see how that might be pretty good way to do it too.

And with the TiVo and Netflix streaming it makes it even easier now. The entire series and the movie is available from netflix streaming.

MAn. All this talk about Firefly. I'm going to have to watch Firefly and Serenity again.
Although I have the BDs. So I'll just watch the BD ISOs on my Boxee Boxes from my server so I won't be using my Premieres to watch them.


----------



## jseeley

jseeley said:


> Forced connection updates all day today... after about 30 I got 14.8
> 
> after my restart, still no Hulu+ :down:
> 
> (but thanks for downloading instructional videos showing how to use Hulu+ for me after the update)


Forced about 5 more updates and Hulu+ showed up...

Finally!


----------



## aaronwt

Where is the link to get a free month of hulu+ for those of us that already subscribe to Hulu+ and have Premieres?


----------



## rdodolak

aaronwt said:


> Where is the link to get a free month of hulu+ for those of us that already subscribe to Hulu+ and have Premieres?


http://www.hulu.com/plus/premiere


----------



## aaronwt

rdodolak said:


> http://www.hulu.com/plus/premiere


I was afraid of that. I did have the right link. Now it shows that you can get two weeks of Hulu+ for every friend you refer.

It doesn't show anything about a month of free service anymore.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> I was afaraid of that. I did have the right link. Now it shows that you can get two weeks of Hulu+ for every friend you refer.
> 
> It doesn't show anything about a month of free service anymore.


It still does on TiVo.com

TiVo.com/Hulu

Takes you to the same link as above which shows 1 month for me.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> It still does on TiVo.com
> 
> TiVo.com/Hulu
> 
> Takes you to the same link as above which shows 1 month for me.


Thanks

EDIT: crap!! When I click on the 1 month link it takes me to the page that shows two weeks for each person you refer.


----------



## rdodolak

aaronwt said:


> I was afraid of that. I did have the right link. Now it shows that you can get two weeks of Hulu+ for every friend you refer.
> 
> It doesn't show anything about a month of free service anymore.


It usually shows that on Hulu if you are already a Hulu subscriber and logged into their site. Unlike the 6-month offer the 1-month trial is only good for new Hulu subscribers.


----------



## gamerguy-n-TX

rdodolak said:


> It usually shows that on Hulu if you are already a Hulu subscriber and logged into their site. Unlike the 6-month offer the 1-month trial is only good for new Hulu subscribers.


How about just cancelling your current Hulu+ account and just creating a new one?

Hulu+ was just introduced on the Xbox360 in late April. Although I already had been a subscriber (2 weeks FREE through a referral link = half-price month) since early March, and had only done 1 full priced month in April.

My billing date was early May and I simply cancelled the first subscription -- but not before I created a 2nd Hulu+ account through an Xbox link that gave me 1 FREE week. Totally FREE and NO credit card payment info. was even needed.

At the end of the FREE week I just provided payment info. and that gave me another entire month for FREE. I just need to cancel before mid-June if I don't want to be charged again -- which, if you're keeping count, would only be my 2nd full priced month since starting the previous sub. in early March.


----------



## rdodolak

gamerguy-n-TX said:


> How about just cancelling your current Hulu+ account and just creating a new one?


Did you need to use a different email address?


----------



## mikeyts

rdodolak said:


> Did you need to use a different email address?


Yes--you can't get a second free trial using the e-mail address that you used for the first; it just tells you than the e-mail address is in error somehow.


----------



## gamerguy-n-TX

rdodolak said:


> Did you need to use a different email address?


Not sure if I needed to but I did.

I don't know how it's set up with the Premiere but the Xbox promo simply had an online sign-up and registration -- name, e-mail, password, state, ZIP.


----------



## mikeyts

gamerguy-n-TX said:


> Not sure if I needed to but I did.


I _did_ have to and it only makes sense. Why would anyone sign up to pay for the service if they could easily just keep signing up for free trails (people with mail service offering disposable e-mail addresses might actually be able to ).


----------



## rdodolak

mikeyts said:


> I _did_ have to and it only makes sense. Why would anyone sign up to pay for the service if they could easily just keep signing up for free trails (people with mail service offering disposable e-mail addresses might actually be able to ).


That's what I thought but never had a need to try it. Didn't know if some offers would allow it; TiVo's 6-month trial is good for existing accounts (supposedly they just issue a 6-month credit).


----------



## orangeboy

rdodolak said:


> mikeyts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I _did_ have to and it only makes sense. Why would anyone sign up to pay for the service if they could easily just keep signing up for free trails (people with mail service offering disposable e-mail addresses might actually be able to ).
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought but never had a need to try it. Didn't know if some offers would allow it; TiVo's 6-month trial is good for existing accounts (supposedly they just issue a 6-month credit).
Click to expand...

Hmm. I wonder what would happen if I renewed my canceled Hulu Plus account. I still have a regular Hulu account with a link to renew Plus which leads to a signup page (without an email entry). I'd do it again for 6 months free/credit.

ETA: Is there a Referrel or Activation code associated with the Premier offer?


----------



## rdodolak

orangeboy said:


> Hmm. I wonder what would happen if I renewed my canceled Hulu Plus account. I still have a regular Hulu account with a link to renew Plus which leads to a signup page (without an email entry). I'd do it again for 6 months free/credit.
> 
> ETA: Is there a Referrel or Activation code associated with the Premier offer?


After you provide your TSN on the TiVo site, TiVo verifies that your box is eligible and then directs you to a new page with a unique activation link to Hulu. Clicking on that link takes you to a TiVo customized Hulu page asking for your email address (just like all the other Hulu trials). If you already have a Hulu subscription account under that email address it asks you to log in under your existing account. After logging in it then states a 6-month credit will be applied to your account within 30 days.


----------



## jim.slimbo

jseeley said:


> Forced connection updates all day today... after about 30 I got 14.8
> 
> after my restart, still no Hulu+ :down:
> 
> (but thanks for downloading instructional videos showing how to use Hulu+ for me after the update)


Same deal for me... I've confirmed that I have gone from 14.7 to 14.8 and have noticed a few UI graphic changes but HuluPlus has not appeared in the Find section yet. I'm not in a rush to use it but I am kind of curious why it's not there.


----------



## jseeley

jim.slimbo said:


> Same deal for me... I've confirmed that I have gone from 14.7 to 14.8 and have noticed a few UI graphic changes but HuluPlus has not appeared in the Find section yet. I'm not in a rush to use it but I am kind of curious why it's not there.


I got it after a few more forced updates, I guess you need 14.8 BEFORE Hulu can get in there... though I see no difference in ver# after it appeared. And another reboot was not required. (just the first one for 14.8)


----------



## kensteele

rdodolak said:


> After you provide your TSN on the TiVo site, TiVo verifies that your box is eligible and then directs you to a new page with a unique activation link to Hulu. Clicking on that link takes you to a TiVo customized Hulu page asking for your email address (just like all the other Hulu trials). If you already have a Hulu subscription account under that email address it asks you to log in under your existing account. After logging in it then states a 6-month credit will be applied to your account within 30 days.


Yes that is how it worked for me, got my free 6 months on a 5/5/2011 tivo activation date.


----------



## Fofer

jseeley said:


> I got it after a few more forced updates, I guess you need 14.8 BEFORE Hulu can get in there... though I see no difference in ver# after it appeared. And another reboot was not required. (just the first one for 14.8)


I've restarted 5 times, let the Premiere sit overnight, restarted again. I have 14.8 but no Hulu Plus. I just forced an update but still no Hulu Plus. I'd restart it again but each time I do so it takes a really long time and each time my heart skips a little.

One restart just now, it got stuck on the "Just a few minutes more" screen for like 30 minutes and I got REALLY nervous, eventually pulled the plug and then it came back up.

I think I'll just sit tight now and let Hulu Plus arrive when it's good and ready for me. All of this forced restarting and forced updating is bad for my health.


----------



## jseeley

If you're already at 14.8, you shouldn't need any more reboots to get Hulu, just keep updating till it appears. Pretty sure you also need to be in the HD UI to see it.


----------



## innocentfreak

It is under showcases in the SD menu, iirc. I know my SD box got it and I think it was in showcases and music.


----------



## Fofer

jseeley said:


> If you're already at 14.8, you shouldn't need any more reboots to get Hulu, just keep updating till it appears. Pretty sure you also need to be in the HD UI to see it.


No, it's in the SDUI as well, thank goodness. I can't stand the incomplete and inelegant and inefficient HDUI.


----------



## aaronwt

Is it only available on the Premiere or does Hulu+ also show up on the S3/TiVo HD boxes?


----------



## sabixx

its Premiere only


----------



## mikeyts

aaronwt said:


> Is it only available on the Premiere or does Hulu+ also show up on the S3/TiVo HD boxes?


Exclusive to the Premiere, though there doesn't seem to be any real reason for that. I think that all new features will be exclusive to the Premiere, to encourage sales. What was the last thing they added to the S3--Pandora?


----------



## Joe01880

I got 14.8 sometime last night. Hulu+ did not show up in the menus. I rebooted my Premiere a few minutes ago and its showing up under Find TV, movies & videos in the HDUI. Although having a TiVo i dont see a use for it when i can record anything i want. I guess it would serve a purpose to those who are OTA.


----------



## orangeboy

Joe01880 said:


> I got 14.8 sometime last night. Hulu+ did not show up in the menus. I rebooted my Premiere a few minutes ago and its showing up under Find TV, movies & videos in the HDUI. Although having a TiVo i dont see a use for it when i can record anything i want. I guess it would serve a purpose to those who are OTA.


There's not much there that an OTA user (such as myself) can't already get. I do see a small amount of content like the Daily Show and Colbert Report, but pretty much everything else is from the broadcast networks or "retro" channels like ION or This.

ETA: There seem to be some gems hidden in the movie offerings...


----------



## KCcardsfan

orangeboy said:


> There's not much there that an OTA user (such as myself) can't already get. I do see a small amount of content like the Daily Show and Colbert Report, but pretty much everything else is from the broadcast networks or "retro" channels like ION or This.
> 
> ETA: There seem to be some gems hidden in the movie offerings...


True I kind of treat it like having another DVR channel. I know which shows are on HULU+ and I lower the priority. If I want to record something else and it kicks that program out I just watch off HULU. Happens more then you might think even with OTA. On nights like tonight I know in high winds the ABC has problems and I can get Modern Family off HULU tomorrow. I can also get Daily Show and Colbert Report that I wouldn't have been able to get otherwise. Thay also have a few shows off other cable nets that I don't watch. The CC is nice as well so I will watch some things off there instead of netflix because of that. My wife is a little hard of hearing and really appreciates the CC when available. All in all it worth the $7.99 to me and a short commercial here are there especially if it helps them expand their offerings in the future. I think it can be a valuable thing for OTA user but not all people will find the same value out of it as me and I get that.


----------



## orangeboy

Agreed concerning CC being nice. :up:


----------



## KCcardsfan

orangeboy said:


> Agreed concerning CC being nice. :up:


I know that is one of the most frustrating things about Netflix. You wouldn;t think it would be that hard to provide even just on new things added from here on out. Even if they just slowly rolled it out for their library I would be ok with that as well.


----------



## rdodolak

KCcardsfan said:


> I know that is one of the most frustrating things about Netflix. You wouldn;t think it would be that hard to provide even just on new things added from here on out. Even if they just slowly rolled it out for their library I would be ok with that as well.


This is something Netflix has been working on. Clicking on this link will show all streams available with subtitles and/or CC.

http://movies.netflix.com/Subtitles?lnkctr=mfsub

Now you need to have a device that supports the newer Netflix app (5.1+, subtitles, CC, etc.); TiVo isn't one of them.

Here are a few Netflix blog posts about subtitles/CC.

http://blog.netflix.com/2011/02/30-of-netflix-streaming-content-has.html
http://blog.netflix.com/2009/06/closed-captions-and-subtitles.html

What devices can display subtitles for movies and TV shows I watch instantly?



> The following devices support subtitles for streaming movies and TV shows:
> 
> 
> PC/Mac
> PS3
> Wii
> Google TV Devices such as Logitech Revue and Sony Internet TV
> Boxee Box by D-Link
> iPhone, iPad, and iPod Touch
> If subtitles are available for a movie or TV show, you will be able to enable them on any of the above devices. Note: not all movies and TV shows have subtitles. Movies in languages other than English have English subtitles "burned in" to the content. These subtitles will appear on all devices.


----------



## KCcardsfan

rdodolak said:


> This is something Netflix has been working on. Clicking on this link will show all streams available with subtitles and/or CC.
> 
> http://movies.netflix.com/Subtitles?lnkctr=mfsub
> 
> Now you need to have a device that supports the newer Netflix app (5.1+, subtitles, CC, etc.); TiVo isn't one of them.
> 
> Here are a few Netflix blog posts about subtitles/CC.
> 
> http://blog.netflix.com/2011/02/30-of-netflix-streaming-content-has.html
> http://blog.netflix.com/2009/06/closed-captions-and-subtitles.html
> 
> What devices can display subtitles for movies and TV shows I watch instantly?


Well I have ROKU and TIVO so it won't impress me until I can use them, but glad to see that they started the process anyway.


----------



## mikeyts

rdodolak said:


> What devices can display subtitles for movies and TV shows I watch instantly?


The 2011 Panasonic televisions, BD players, etc which feature Netflix players in their Viera Cast/Viera Connect suites can be added to that list.


----------



## rdodolak

KCcardsfan said:


> Well I have ROKU and TIVO so it won't impress me until I can use them, but glad to see that they started the process anyway.


Completely understand. I'm sure the Roku will have it at some point but hopefully sooner rather than later.

EDIT: According to this article the Roku make have that capability as early as this summer.

http://siliconfilter.com/netflix-su...-coming-to-roku-and-xbox-360-later-this-year/


----------



## mikeyts

rdodolak said:


> This is something Netflix has been working on. Clicking on this link will show all streams available with subtitles and/or CC.
> 
> http://movies.netflix.com/Subtitles?lnkctr=mfsub


BTW, that link is cool--thanks. (Is there somewhere in the Netflix site interface which that links to)?

I'm amazed that there are currently 1075 titles with closed captions and/or soft subtitles. I really wish they'd create a link like that for films with 5.1 sound--I've been maintaining a list at AVS Forum and I'm tired of updating it (takes me about 2 hours).


----------



## rdodolak

mikeyts said:


> BTW, that link is cool--thanks. (Is there somewhere in the Netflix site interface which that links to)?
> 
> I'm amazed that there are currently 1075 titles with closed captions and soft subtitles.


The only place to access that link, as far as I know, is to scroll down toward the bottom of the page on the Netflix web site and under the "Website" section there is the "Subtitles & Captions" link.


----------



## mikeyts

rdodolak said:


> The only place to access that link, as far as I know, is to scroll down toward the bottom of the page on the Netflix web site and under the "Website" section there is the "Subtitles & Captions" link.


Yeah, I went back and saw that mentioned in one of the blog entries you linked to.


----------



## exegesis48

Just went out and picked up a Premiere to replace my TiVo HD. Got it specifically for the Hulu+ functionality. After forcing through multiple updates and restarting several times, there's still no Hulu+. 

I'm sad.


----------



## vectorcatch

exegesis48 said:


> Just went out and picked up a Premiere to replace my TiVo HD. Got it specifically for the Hulu+ functionality. After forcing through multiple updates and restarting several times, there's still no Hulu+.
> 
> I'm sad.


Give it some time, it will pop up eventually. Do you have 14.8 yet? That is the biggest thing. Once I updated to 14.8 I still had to reboot once more to see it pop up.

I'm not sure how the "Find TV shows" list updates, but it seems it checks the server on boot and at other random times.


----------



## exegesis48

vectorcatch said:


> Give it some time, it will pop up eventually. Do you have 14.8 yet? That is the biggest thing. Once I updated to 14.8 I still had to reboot once more to see it pop up.
> 
> I'm not sure how the "Find TV shows" list updates, but it seems it checks the server on boot and at other random times.


I actually ended up in a Support Chat with TiVo and explained to them how frustrated I was considering I picked up the TiVo Premiere purely because of the Hulu+ feature being announced.

The support rep said that once a TiVo premiere receives 14.8, it's supposed to be flagged to receive the Hulu+ app within 24 hours. For some reason my TiVo hasn't loaded the app as it's supposed to and they have put in a request for engineering to do a push on my unit.

Hope it works soon, I'm dying to try it out.


----------



## aaronwt

You are not alone. Only two of my boxes have Hulu+ even though all of the have 14.8U2.

I had hoped to be able to watch some hulu+ while I'm over here at my girlfriends house this weekend. But the Premiere I bring with me is one of the boxes that has not received it yet.

I guess I could have lugged one of my 360s with me, but we did not plan on playing any of the Kinect games so I was really looking forward to having it on that Premiere.

At least Pandora is getting a workout.


----------



## Mike-Mike

I have had 14.8u2 for quite some time, and still not hulu for me either


----------



## aaronwt

I'm actually glad Hulu+ did not show up on the Premiere I take to my girlfriends. While there I listened to a bunch of pandora from the Premiere and found a alot of artists and songs I like that I would otherwise have not listened to.

I also realized I like the Pandora UI on the Premiere better than the Pandora UI on the Boxee Box.


----------



## exegesis48

aaronwt said:


> I'm actually glad Hulu+ did not show up on the Premiere I take to my girlfriends. While there I listened to a bunch of pandora from the Premiere and found a alot of artists and songs I like that I would otherwise have not listened to.
> 
> I also realized I like the Pandora UI on the Premiere better than the Pandora UI on the Boxee Box.


I was actually surprised with Pandora myself. I've tried encouraging my wife to give it a go as well, but she still listens to CDs...


----------



## TheWGP

exegesis48 said:


> I was actually surprised with Pandora myself.


+1 - I like the Pandora interface quite a bit, actually - it's probably the best interface of any of the "extra apps" on the Premiere.

That said, Hulu Plus has a decent interface in terms of LOOKS, but in terms of DOING stuff, I've found it's a bit clunky. Not antiquated-Netflix-app clunky, but close.


----------



## Mike-Mike

aaronwt said:


> I'm actually glad Hulu+ did not show up on the Premiere I take to my girlfriends. While there I listened to a bunch of pandora from the Premiere and found a alot of artists and songs I like that I would otherwise have not listened to.
> 
> I also realized I like the Pandora UI on the Premiere better than the Pandora UI on the Boxee Box.


I use Pandora on TiVo all the time. It trumps the Roku app for Pandora.


----------



## twhiting9275

gtrogue said:


> Blame Hulu not Tivo. Hulu forces the UI on everyone. Netflix is the same.


Not so.
I have 3 + capable devices (BRD, 360 and premiere). The UI is different on every single one of them.



sabixx said:


> netflix is not the same. netflix on the ps3 and 360 are drastically better, so how can it be the same? netflix just forces you to use their style.


The netflix UI is about as horrible as it gets anywhere.



shwru980r said:


> $8 per month to stream content that I could have recorded on the Tivo at no extra charge. No thanks.


Sure, once you get that time machine created and can go back to the older shows, just to add them to Tivo, let me know.



shorties said:


> Its half baked because the point of the premiere is supposed to be the unified search


And WHERE exactly did they promise to bring this to Hulu? Go on, show me in writing where they promised to bring Hulu in with this 'unified search'? They said they were bringing Hulu in, they didn't say they were going to add it to unified search. While, in theory a good idea, it's not as practical as it sounds.



shorties said:


> (heck hulu plus only has one season of a lot of currently airing shows) Netflix is a better option for catching up on shows they haven't seen because it has much more extensive back catalogues.


Get your facts straight then comment.
Hulu has a TON of shows available that go back way farther than the last season. just a few of them:

Grey's Anatomy (all 7 seasons)
Private Practice (all 5 seasons)
Family Guy (all 6 seasons)
Just to name a few of them.



larrs said:


> If I already have Netflix (most of those older shows are there as well, plus more movies) and can record current shows on my Tivo, why do I need Hulu Plus?


Why do you "need" anything? netflix is a joke, forcing a user to 'queue' up things before actually see them, forcing them to go to their website to interact with their product, completely lacking in organizational skills, and everything else. Compare that to Hulu's interface (everywhere I've seen it), and Hulu wins that, hands down.

Why do you 'need' Hulu? Networks screw up crap all the time, and Tivo doesn't always catch it. While the most notable of these is Fox and baseball (house, simpsons, etc), it's not the ONLY exception. In addition, Hulu removes the dual tuner limitation of Tivo devices. Now, you can simply record the ones that mean something and Hulu the rest, NOW, directly on Tivo.

I've run across many, many times over the past year that Hulu (or another solution) has come into play, from the local station having horrible, horrible sync between sound and video (typically CW) to something running over it's allotted time to something not showing up period due to station errors. As well, this gets rid of the need to panic if cable co's and networks throw a fit and refuse to renegotiate contracts (as has happened here in IA more than once). Hulu it!



TheWGP said:


> That said, Hulu Plus has a decent interface in terms of LOOKS, but in terms of DOING stuff, I've found it's a bit clunky. Not antiquated-Netflix-app clunky, but close.


The Hulu interface is hardly 'clunky' by any means. In all 3 devices, honestly, I find Tivo to be the best one. The 'most popular' stuff is right where youwant it, the ability to browse shows is very quickly located, it's all well done.


----------



## rdodolak

twhiting9275 said:


> Why do you "need" anything? netflix is a joke, forcing a user to 'queue' up things before actually see them, forcing them to go to their website to interact with their product, completely lacking in organizational skills, and everything else. Compare that to Hulu's interface (everywhere I've seen it), and Hulu wins that, hands down.


I take it you haven't used Netflix or the newer Netflix apps lately (e.g. Roku, PS3, etc)? The newer Netflix apps don't require you to queue up items before you can see them. You can browse genres and/or conduct searches similar to the Hulu app.


----------



## innocentfreak

rdodolak said:


> I take it you haven't used Netflix or the newer Netflix apps lately (e.g. Roku, PS3, etc)? The newer Netflix apps don't require you to queue up items before you can see them. You can browse genres and/or conduct searches similar to the Hulu app.


TiVo doesn't either if you use the search. The only shows in my queue are ones I add because otherwise I will forget they are available otherwise I find everything through the TiVo search.


----------



## daveak

innocentfreak said:


> TiVo doesn't either if you use the search. The only shows in my queue are ones I add because otherwise I will forget they are available otherwise I find everything through the TiVo search.


:up: The TiVo Search is great for finding shows - and if available form more than one place, you pick right there (excpet for Hulu right now). No need to queue things, but I still have things queued - Now if only I could add things to my queue from the search... that would be great.


----------



## KCcardsfan

daveak said:


> :up: The TiVo Search is great for finding shows - and if available form more than one place, you pick right there (excpet for Hulu right now). No need to queue things, but I still have things queued - Now if only I could add things to my queue from the search... that would be great.


Or if you could browse the Netflix library like you can with the ROKU UI.


----------



## mikeyts

KCcardsfan said:


> Or if you could browse the Netflix library like you can with the ROKU UI.


You can't really browse the entire Netflix streaming library (12K+ titles) in any embedded player, can you? Just a certain number of titles in each of a set of genres (that "certain number" varying from platform to platform).

Of course, even the limited browser in the embedded players is a lot better than the no browsing capability given by the TiVo player .


----------



## KCcardsfan

mikeyts said:


> You can't really browse the entire Netflix streaming library (12K+ titles) in any embedded player, can you? Just a certain number of titles in each of a set of genres (that "certain number" varying from platform to platform).
> 
> Of course, even the limited browser in the embedded players is a lot better than the no browsing capability given by the TiVo player .


Yea it's not the entire library but the newer released and more popular stuff. Like you said still better then nothing.


----------



## TheWGP

mikeyts said:


> Of course, even the limited browser in the embedded players is a lot better than the no browsing capability given by the TiVo player .


Yeah... my wife likes to browse for old movies to watch sometimes, with no specific title or actor or anything in mind, just looking around for something to watch. She does that on the Wii now, but complains about having to switch from the Tivo to do it. Trying to explain to her why Tivo can't (and probably won't) update their Netflix client is an exercise in frustration. 

Personally, while I think the Wii interface is "pretty," in terms of functionality, I'd be a lot more okay with the current client if they'd just allow subtitles for those titles that have them. That's an area Netflix has been pushing hard on, so its absence is surprising.

As far as Hulu+ - the interface is pretty but what's sometimes confusing/annoying is the right-left-up-down feel - it feels like navigating old Windows folder trees sometimes. That said, if I'm controlling the remote, that isn't a problem.  My wife really enjoys some features - like the trailers - but the odds we'll keep it after the 6-month trial are slim to none - just no reason to pay to watch shows we record anyway AND the limited catalog is a big negative for them.


----------



## aaronwt

TheWGP said:


> Yeah... my wife likes to browse for old movies to watch sometimes, with no specific title or actor or anything in mind, just looking around for something to watch. She does that on the Wii now, but complains about having to switch from the Tivo to do it. Trying to explain to her why Tivo can't (and probably won't) update their Netflix client is an exercise in frustration.
> 
> Personally, while I think the Wii interface is "pretty," in terms of functionality, I'd be a lot more okay with the current client if they'd just allow subtitles for those titles that have them. That's an area Netflix has been pushing hard on, so its absence is surprising.
> 
> As far as Hulu+ - the interface is pretty but what's sometimes confusing/annoying is the right-left-up-down feel - it feels like navigating old Windows folder trees sometimes. That said, if I'm controlling the remote, that isn't a problem.  My wife really enjoys some features - like the trailers - but the odds we'll keep it after the 6-month trial are slim to none - just no reason to pay to watch shows we record anyway AND the limited catalog is a big negative for them.


That's why I have a laptop or netbook handy. Much quicker than using any built in browser on a media player. They are too cumbersome to use to get anything done quickly.

I have several devices with built in browsers. I can count on one hand the number of times I've used it. In the time it takes to halfway type in an address, I've already got the info from my laptop or netbook and am closing the cover and it's going back in standby.


----------



## WizarDru

mikeyts said:


> You can't really browse the entire Netflix streaming library (12K+ titles) in any embedded player, can you? Just a certain number of titles in each of a set of genres (that "certain number" varying from platform to platform).


AFAIK, the Search function in all three console versions is the entire streaming library. It even lists stuff that ISN'T in streaming, but that Netflix has on disc, instead. The TiVo implementation may have been first, but unlike the others that have been updated once or twice, it remains the worst. It survives purely on the fact that it requires no effort to access the instant queue through the TiVo menus, making it a hair more convenient.

Am I correct in understanding that the Swivel Search will look through all of Netflix's instant selections? Why doesn't TiVo advertise that fact?


----------



## mikeyts

WizarDru said:


> AFAIK, the Search function in all three console versions is the entire streaming library. It even lists stuff that ISN'T in streaming, but that Netflix has on disc, instead.


I'm aware--I said that you can't "browse" the entire library, not that you can't search it all.


> Am I correct in understanding that the Swivel Search will look through all of Netflix's instant selections? Why doesn't TiVo advertise that fact?


I don't know about Swivel Search (which is pretty much gone, isn't it?), but TiVo Search can be used to search Netflix. Go into TiVo Search and access the search options with the ENTER button. If you change "Source" to "Available to download only" and "Cost" to "Free only" (set the other filters any way you want), most of your matches will have Netflix streams. Of course, this isn't really a browser, but it does appear to search the entire Netflix streaming library.


----------



## exegesis48

I'm not sure if my call to TiVo Support is what resulted in Hulu+ finally coming through for me. But just in case there is any correlation between what I did and Hulu+ coming through, here's what I did:

Forced Network Connections/Restarted a Bajillion times (actually probably about 20 times). I don't think anything past the 14.0.8 update had any impact on the publication of Hulu+ though.

Tried all the tricks regarding switching between the SDUI and the HDUI and checking the showcases/video on demand menus etc.

Called TiVo support who told me my box should've received Hulu+ within 24hrs of receiving 14.0.8. They opened a support ticket and told me engineering would flag my box for Hulu+.

Got fed up and left my box alone for around 24 hours (no restarts or forced connections). Sure enough right around the 24 hour mark from my last forced connection, I received the Hulu+ Welcome Message on my Premiere.

At first it didn't appear in the "Find Movies and TV Shows" menu, but I just went and looked in the "Video on Demand" menu where it was already checked and I think that triggered the update.

Everything is wonderful now and I'm loving my 6 months of free Hulu+!


----------



## Fofer

I find it really odd that in the SD menu, Hulu Plus is in the "Music, Photos & Showcases" section, alongside Pandora, but Netflix and Amazon are elsewhere, in the "Video on Demand" section. Very confusing, inconsistent menus going on here.


----------



## jsmeeker

Fofer said:


> I find it really odd that in the SD menu, Hulu Plus is in the "Music, Photos & Showcases" section, alongside Pandora, but Netflix and Amazon are elsewhere, in the "Video on Demand" section. Very confusing, inconsistent menus going on here.


half-baked.


----------



## KingSparta

Hulu+ Finally


----------



## Fofer

jsmeeker said:


> half-baked.


Fortunately not as annoying as the half-bakedness (and sluggishness) of the HDUI, however.

<sigh>


----------



## jsmeeker

Fofer said:


> Fortunately not as annoying as the half-bakedness (and sluggishness) of the HDUI, however.
> 
> <sigh>


at least there, Hulu+ shows up with Amazon, Blockbuster, Netflix,


----------



## KungFuCow

Still no Hulu love on my end. Probably blacklisted by Tivo.


----------



## shwru980r

shwru980r said:


> $8 per month to stream content that I could have recorded on the Tivo at no extra charge. No thanks.





twhiting9275 said:


> Sure, once you get that time machine created and can go back to the older shows, just to add them to Tivo, let me know.


Unless the show is cancelled, the a missed episode will probably be shown again, i.e. reruns. No need for time travel.


----------



## Fofer

shwru980r said:


> Unless the show is cancelled, the a missed episode will probably be shown again, i.e. reruns.


...in a few weeks or months? And the key word is "probably." What if it doesn't re-air?


----------



## jeffmic

Utter BS. I usually wait for major version upgrades before buying new devices or software. I waited for the Tivo Series 3 HD to come out and come down to a reasonable price (I paid around $300 when I purchased less than 2 years ago). Now the Premier is out. I can understand their being a better interface or some additional features with the remote, etc, but Hulu Plus should be a software upgrade available for AT LEAST the Series 3 and above. In a day when there are alternate sources for TV in addition to the Cable and Satellite providers (namely internet content providers such as Hulu), it is sad to see that Tivo isn't keeping up. I recently downgraded my cable tv to just a few of the local channels, reducing my overall bill by nearly $100 a month. I get the rest of my TV off Hulu and Netflix. Now I'm wondering why I even need the Tivo. I bought a ROKU for about $50 that gives me HD access to Hulu, Netflix and many, many other sources, with no monthly fee for the Roku (as opposed to the Tivo). I think at this point I am done with Tivo. I won't be re-subscribing and I definitely won't be purchasing a Premier.


----------



## jsmeeker

shwru980r said:


> Unless the show is cancelled, the a missed episode will probably be shown again, i.e. reruns. No need for time travel.


Don't be so sure of that. Networks don't do lots of reuns like they used to do.



Fofer said:


> ...in a few weeks or months? And the key word is "probably." What if it doesn't re-air?


"Probably" is better stated as "maybe" And at best, applies to the most recent season. Want something prior to that? you may be SOL. Unlesss it's in syndication. And even then, you are still at the mercy of broadcast schedule.

If wanted to get into "Parks and Rec", for example, something like Hulu is the only realistic way to do that right now.


----------



## TiVoStephen

Fofer said:


> I find it really odd that in the SD menu, Hulu Plus is in the "Music, Photos & Showcases" section, alongside Pandora, but Netflix and Amazon are elsewhere, in the "Video on Demand" section. Very confusing, inconsistent menus going on here.


Sorry about this problem. We'll be fixing it as soon as we can.


----------



## TiVoStephen

KungFuCow said:


> Still no Hulu love on my end. Probably blacklisted by Tivo.


We're seeing a handful of customers with this issue. All existing customers should have Hulu now, but if you don't try these steps please:

* Switch off and on Hulu in the video providers list
* Switch to the SD menus and back (or vice verse if you're using SD menus)
* As a last resort, try rebooting.

Sorry for the problem.


----------



## Fofer

TiVoStephen said:


> Sorry about this problem. We'll be fixing it as soon as we can.


Thank you very much! That would be appreciated. :up::up:


----------



## steinbch

Really confused right now. Got 14.8 last week and still don't have Hulu. Went to go check to see if it was showing as a video provider in the settings, and was told that I was pending restart. Now my TiVo has gone to 14.8.U2, which I think is a step back? Regardless, even with my newer U2 install, I have no Hulu.


----------



## ecoblue

steinbch said:


> Really confused right now. Got 14.8 last week and still don't have Hulu. <SNIP> Now my TiVo has gone to 14.8.U2, which I think is a step back? Regardless, even with my newer U2 install, I have no Hulu.


I got Hulu Plus last week, but it didn't show up until I switched from the HDUI to the SDUI and back again. If you have tried all the tricks and it still isn't showing up, then there I would strongly recommend calling TiVo support for assistance.

I don't know whether it is a step back or not, but TiVo is changing the Premiere software from 14.8 to 14.8U2 to address a widespread issue with it getting stuck on TiVo Central.


----------



## aaronwt

ecoblue said:


> I got Hulu Plus last week, but it didn't show up until I switched from the HDUI to the SDUI and back again. If you have tried all the tricks and it still isn't showing up, then there I would strongly recommend calling TiVo support for assistance.
> 
> I don't know whether it is a step back or not, but TiVo is changing the Premiere software from 14.8 to 14.8U2 to address a widespread issue with it getting stuck on TiVo Central.


I guess it's good that all my boxes have had 14.8U2 since the initial rollout and never went to 14.8

Although I still don't have Hulu+ on three boxes. I'll check each night and if it's not there by Monday night I'll give them a call again.


----------



## rainwater

TiVoStephen said:


> We're seeing a handful of customers with this issue. All existing customers should have Hulu now, but if you don't try these steps please:
> 
> * Switch off and on Hulu in the video providers list
> * Switch to the SD menus and back (or vice verse if you're using SD menus)
> * As a last resort, try rebooting.
> 
> Sorry for the problem.


Hulu Plus isn't listed in my Video Providers list. Switching to SD menus and back to HD UI did nothing. Neither did rebooting.


----------



## casperc65

Where do younfind the "video provider's list"?


----------



## rainwater

casperc65 said:


> Where do younfind the "video provider's list"?


Settings/Channels. Yes, it is a very odd place to put Video Providers.


----------



## casperc65

I have hulu it just won't run. It crashes every time on the welcome screen. I was able to log in (already had a account) but then it just says "loading" forever and eventually crashes


----------



## morac

casperc65 said:


> I have hulu it just won't run. It crashes every time on the welcome screen. I was able to log in (already had a account) but then it just says "loading" forever and eventually crashes


I had that problem late last night. There apparently was something wrong on Hulu's end since Hulu Plus wouldn't work on my iPad or PS3 either (I could log in, but none of the shows had episodes and my queue was blank).

It fixed itself at some point, but maybe it's broken again?

If it's not Hulu, you could try unlinking your account at hulu.com and linking it again.


----------



## Joe3

Just think about it.

If someone didn't invent the plug we pull to get the damn thing to work right, TiVo would have gone out of business long ago.

I understand the guy that invented the plug is taking TiVo to Court for patent infringement this week.

When asked TiVo CEO, Tom Rogers started getting "All Happy Feet" and claims it's the plug and not him that's half baked.


----------



## Fofer

What "plug" are you talking about?


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> What "plug" are you talking about?


Power plug I would assume.


----------



## audioscience

On a positive note, Hulu Plus has been working fine for me on my Premiere once it showed up in my menu.

I've been watching "Parks and Recreation" starting with season one. It's a show that I never got around to watching but always heard good things so it's nice to finally get into it.

No issues here, just putting up with Hulu's lame ads.


----------



## ecoblue

audioscience said:


> On a positive note, Hulu Plus has been working fine for me on my Premiere once it showed up in my menu.
> 
> I've been watching "Parks and Recreation" starting with season one. It's a show that I never got around to watching but always heard good things so it's nice to finally get into it.


That has been my experience with Hulu Plus too; except replace "Parks and Recreation" with "30 Rock".

IMHO, the second season of "Parks and Recreation" is even better than the first.


----------



## dswartz

I have two perfectly good HD tivos - not about to buy a premiere just for hulu plus  Is there a technical reason for this, or is it just marketing BS?


----------



## mikeyts

dswartz said:


> I have two perfectly good HD tivos - not about to buy a premiere just for hulu plus  Is there a technical reason for this, or is it just marketing BS?


We'll never really know, will we? TiVo seems to have largely abandoned adding new features to the S3, which is a shame, inasmuch as they kept adding new features to the S2 until they ran into the wall and their new apps were beyond the S2's capabilities.


----------



## Fofer

The Premiere UI represents a different, new platform for TiVo.

TiVo can barely keep it's _existing_ apps working well, let alone keep them updated and on par with their iterations on other devices out there. Expecting TiVo to be able to also offer these same new apps on previous platforms? Pfffft. Good luck with that.


----------



## rainwater

Most likely the Hulu app is flash based which isn't supported on the S3. And afaik, Hulu is involved in the development of the app so they dictate which platforms it works for.


----------



## tenthplanet

dswartz said:


> I have two perfectly good HD tivos - not about to buy a premiere just for hulu plus  Is there a technical reason for this, or is it just marketing BS?


 Hulu needs flash to run which is why a premiere can run it and not a series 3.


----------



## mikeyts

Fofer said:


> The Premiere UI represents a different, new platform for TiVo.
> 
> TiVo can barely keep it's _existing_ apps working well, let alone keep them updated and on par with their iterations on other devices out there. Expecting TiVo to be able to also offer these same new apps on previous platforms? Pfffft. Good luck with that.


For a couple of years they managed to do it--every app they added to the S3 they also added to the S2. As I said, eventually they ran into the wall and new apps could not be made to work in the limited memory, CPU and video processing capabilities of the S2 so they stopped matching it app-for-app. I don't blame them for that, but they stopped adding thing to the Series3 boxes immediately after release of the Premiere.

Not that any of this really matters to me because I never made heavy use of the apps on TiVo and I don't use them at all anymore--just sayin' . (I used Netflix for a while after it appeared on TiVo, but fairly quickly switched to Netflix on Xbox after that came out--today I use it on Roku 2. I used Pandora for a while, but now I just use the player in my AVR. I subscribed to Hulu Plus for a few months and realized that I wasn't using it, but I could use it on Roku, Xbox, PS3 or my BD player should I ever try it again).


----------



## magnus

And besides all that..... Why would they add support for an app (on the s2 and s3) that no one is really going to use? Heck I'll bet that hardly anyone that has a premiere uses the app.


----------



## jrtroo

mikeyts said:


> but they stopped adding thing to the Series3 boxes immediately after release of the Premiere.


Not quite. The S3 boxes got Pandora and a limited use of the ipad app. The only other addition was Hulu Plus. Tried it, and hated it.


----------



## innocentfreak

TiVodesign tweeted tonight to someone that Hulu should now show up in search with 14.9. I don't have a Hulu plus account so I haven't tried it. It should work on both the Elite and the Premiere.


----------



## morac

innocentfreak said:


> TiVodesign tweeted tonight to someone that Hulu should now show up in search with 14.9. I don't have a Hulu plus account so I haven't tried it. It should work on both the Elite and the Premiere.


Technically you shouldn't need a Hulu Plus account to see search results, just having Hulu Plus enabled in the video providers list should be good enough. That's how Netflix and Amazon work.


----------



## sbiller

morac said:


> Technically you shouldn't need a Hulu Plus account to see search results, just having Hulu Plus enabled in the video providers list should be good enough. That's how Netflix and Amazon work.


Its not yet working on my Elite. I took advantage of the 6-month trial on Hulu Plus after I purchased my Elite. My teenage daughter loves it so I will probably keep the subscription going forward.

This unified search is a killer feature IMHO.










~Sam (@TechWzrd)


----------



## RangerOne

What's is 1.9.2 referring to? Is it just a typo and she meant to type 14.9.2?


----------



## RangerOne

RangerOne said:


> What's is 1.9.2 referring to? Is it just a typo and she meant to type 14.9.2?


Ok, I just realized she was referring to the version of the HD Menu software. Before the update to 14.9, it's at version 1.8


----------

